# Lost - Maryville, IL



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope you find him soon.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Use the Home | Missing Pet Partnership website, under the 'what to do for a lost pet' section they have a TON of great information on recovering lost dogs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Have you contacted all the rescues and shelters in the area?

Praying for your pup to get home soon.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

We've been trying to keep on top of them. Unfortunately, it's Christmas Eve and everyone closes early. If someone took him in, either he lost his collar (unlikely with the way it's fitted) or they decided to keep him, in which case, I'm not sure what to do. We have printed up fliers identifying him as lost/believed stolen to give to vet clinics. Hopefully they will scan any dogs that look like him if someone presents him for treatment.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Send all the rescues in Il the info and a pic, also send them to Mo rescues as well... if you can send me the info and pic I can send it to other rescues in MO... my email is : [email protected] Hoping for a safe return.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Praying you find your Andy...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope you find your Andy today. Where in IL is Maryville?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Maryville is a village in the Metro-East area - near O'fallon, IL. It's in Madison County.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*amymutt*

amy

So sorry about Andy.
be sure to post something and check on craigslist under Lost and Found, Pets, and all community

Post andy on Fidofinder in lost
http://www.fidofinder.com/lost-dogs...rchzipcode=&expired=1&submit.x=72&submit.y=23
and check in found
and
on Petfinder in Lost 
http://www.petfinder.com/classified...i?state=IL&order=created+DESC&keyword=&type=L
and check in found.
http://www.petfinder.com/classified...L&order=breed&keyword=Golden+Retriever&type=F


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

LEave a handout with the local state and county police, they will keep an eye out as well. Make sure to get handouts to the shelters - even if you have to tape them to a closed door.

On the Golden Rescues leave emails and messages...they do check them.

You might see if a local boy scout troop is willing to help pass out handouts to get a badge - - might be worth checking out. 

Hope Andy gets home soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Praying that Andy will be home soon. We got one Christmas miracle already, we can get another one, too. Be safe, Andy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*fOUND THIS ON PETHARBOR WHEN DID YOU LOSE HIM?*

We found 1 matches. Click on a column-header to sort by that column.
Click on the picture for detailed information
Picture Name Gender Main Color Breed Age Brought to the Shelter Located At 
BEAR (A075871) Male (Neutered) Gold Golden Retriever and Collie - Rough 02 Years
00 Months
26 Days 11/29/2010 Nashville / Davidson County Metro Animal Control 

BEAR - ID#A075871

My name is BEAR.

I am a neutered male, gold and white Golden Retriever and Collie - Rough.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years and 1 month old.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 29, 2010.

This information is less than 1 hour old.
For more information about this animal, call:
Nashville / Davidson County Metro Animal Control at (615) 862-7928
Ask for information about animal ID number A075871


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

No, he's 100% retriever. He disappeared Thurs night. Thanks though. We are printing out fliers, hand bills, and posters. Going to divide the surrounding areas into sectors and go door to door handing them out and showing pictures. Have to wait until Monday for the shelters to open, and most clinics.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

any up dates?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

No new info. We burned through 2 color ink cartridges printing hand bills and some fliers. Once WalMart opens tomorrow, we're going to get more ink, some poster board, etc. We've put ads in the local newspapers and sent messages to the TV news stations in St. Louis. We walked around three of the neighborhoods handing out the bills, going door to door. That will continue tomorrow. Monday we'll be hitting up vet clinics and shelters. We can't stay in town past Monday, unfortunately.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

: ( I'm so sorry you haven't found your baby yet. Paws crossed you will get some good news tomorrow. Did you put it on craig's list too.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts for another Christmas miracle.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Got ads on craigslist as well. Really really hoping that someone has him, hasn't looked at his tags, and is just waiting for Monday so they can take him to a shelter or a vet. We've also created a flier for vet clinics/shelters only to remind them to scan any new golden retrievers that come in, even if presented as an owned animal.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can only imagine, how much your feelings of worry are, i hope you find him today, and all is well, if i lived there i would help you search.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

can you pot your handout to the Forum...this way maybe local IL members can cross post. Hope you get our pup back soon.

Have you had any sighting?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sent email*

I emld. this poor Army man on craigslist to ask if any update and if he has a flyer I can post on here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt sent me flyer of his Andy, who is lost.

Hope I can post it here:


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping they have some luck finding Andy tomorrow. Can you list lost pets on the news sites?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i just found this page...maybe they should post to this as well?
Lost Dogs Illinois | Facebook


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have sent the flier to Love a Golden, as well as Dirksfund. We also have a lady who lives and knows everyone at the local shelters in Il and animal control, so a copy has been sent to her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Thank you! This man is an army seargant and says he hopes he finds Andy soon as he will have to return to N.C.
Here is his namd and email address.
Matt Clark
[email protected]


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm actually an Army Captain in the 82nd Airborne. We've had an interesting day. Posted some huge neon signs at strategic intersections with the goal of preventing anyone from leaving the village without seeing one of them. I then walked around the main roads stapling flyers to telephone poles and wooden stop sign poles, while talking to anyone I saw. My wife went door to door in a neighborhood close by, opposite of the direction we went yesterday. I had one lady say that one of her neighbors might have seen a GR on Christmas, but it might have been her other neighbor's dog. I went to the first neighbor and they said they never talked to the lady. Turns out they had some friends over and it might have been one of them. I then went to the home of the dog and asked if he had been loose. The owner wasn't sure, but didn't think so. On the opposite side of the area, where my wife was working, we had two people say they saw Dog Found posters on Christmas Eve. Ironically, these posters were in the same location I had placed posters. The Found posters were not there today, so who knows what became of them. Tomorrow is clinic and shelter day. Planning the route tonight.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

An email was send to you about a few people wanting to come out tomorrow and help search, please make sure to check your email.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am keeping everything crossed in hopes that you find Andy soon. I applaud your effort. I'm wondering if someone found him and are keeping him at their home until the shelters open? I hope he is safe.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Got a hit from the flyers. A lady just called and said that she posted it on her FB page and a friend said he thinks he may have hit him on Friday morning. Luckily, the roads were really slick with snow, so he must have been going slow. He got out and tried to help him, but Andy ran off. She's trying to find out exactly where on the road this occurred. It's about a 2-mile stretch in the area I believe he's in. I'm hoping he didn't try to cross the main highway.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Oh, you are really in my prayers now.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I am hoping Andy it alright. Hopefully someone found him and took him to the vet. Is there a 24hour place that might have taken him?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I pray that he is not injured if it was him and the dog is found to get treatment. I saw some friends of mine posted the flyer on their facebook page. They live near there and may be able to go out and look tomorrow. My heart goes out to you and your wife. Hope he found soon.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that a good Samaritan has Andy and you locate him tomorrow. I hate to think of your injured dog out in the night all alone, as I know you do, too:-( Thank you for your service, Captain.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Just got back from searching. Got the story straightened out a bit more. The guy who called 911 on Thurs night met me out there. He was doing about 30 when he saw Andy come out from a car that was stopped. He slammed on the brakes, but it was too late. The lower, plastic part of his bumper hit Andy, knocking him forward a bit. He didn't run him over. Andy got up and limped off the road. The guy got out of his truck to try to help him, and Andy took off. This is what I would expect from him. When he gets scared of something, he flees. The guy followed him up into a subdivision and Andy ran into the woods. The guy waited for about 20 minutes and saw Andy come out of the woods and sprint down the sidewalk. He then turned up a road and ran through some yards. There was no blood on the bumper and none on the ground. The lack of blood and the fact that he can still run tells me that nothing is broken and he doesn't have any external bleeding. Right now, I'm hoping that we'll get a call tomorrow from a shelter.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't depend on the shelters to call you. They are notoriously bad about doing that, and sometimes don't recognize the dog. They also can get quite confused about the breed.

I would visit almost daily, if you think that someone may have picked him up and taken him to a shelter.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, my , that poor baby, this gave me cold chills, .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

praying that he is okay. 
If at all possible, can you stay another day or so??? At least one of you? Often a dog, especially injured, will come to his owner but not to anyone else.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

praying from Virginia that he is being looked over form above and today you find him. Might be good to let the local fire department know as well. They might not be able to pick him up but when they are out and about can keep an eye out. Contact all local vets as well if possible.

they tend to wonder in big circles, so I've been told, they get bigger and bigger. Because you have cold weather that might have made him stay close.

Fingers crossed.

Have you contacted the local news?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying that Andy is found and he is o.k.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

bumping - have not noticed any notes about Goldens found in this area.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got a text message from Sheetssm who is out searching with the owner, they have hit animal control, shelters and vet clinic and nothing...they are going back into the neighborhoods to search.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if somebody took him in for the holiday weekend. Did he have tags on?

Does anybody remember when Kimm's nieces dog Bailey was lost for quite a few weeks? They had people post the signs and write on their car windows "lost golden". Somebody saw a car with that written on it, and contacted them of a sighting. The dog was hiding in the woods, and came out when called.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep checking back, hope they find him today.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking in...lots of prayers that they find Andy safe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you havent put out something of yours in the area he was last seen, then I would do so, like a shirt or sweatshirt. He should smell your scent and may stay in the area and expect you to come there looking for him. I pray that you can find him or someone finds him soon. He has to be so scared.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying that Andy is found soon and he is safe.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping and praying that this boy is found soon.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Today was exhausting, both physically and emotionally. Split the area in half and with some wonderful help, we hit the clinics and shelters before 2PM and headed back into the neighborhoods. My wife went door-to-door while myself and our volunteer started following tracks. Together we covered several houses and didn't find much. She and my wife then linked back up and started hitting some more remote houses. One guys said that he saw Andy run through his yard yesterday. I moved over to that location to being tracking. I drove through some snowy hilly areas and found way too many tracks from the Aussie Shepherds that lived there. As I was coming back, my wife called and said that one of the techs at a clinic 10 miles away had called a friend of hers who is something of an amateur pet psychic - in that she doesn't do it as a profession. She described a few landmarks in the area where Andy was hit. They drove over there, while I raced back to the area I thought it referred to. One of the landmarks was a cemetery surrounded by pines. I stopped a guy walking an older GR and asked if he knew where a cemetery was. He told me there was one surrounded by pines (I didn't mention this to him) at the end of one of the holes - the neighborhood has a golf course intertwined. He also said he had seen a dog running on the fairway. I started walking hole and heard my wife calling from the other end. We met up and she showed me what she found at the house described. I saw fresh tracks of the appropriate size for Andy and fresh urine. We tried to follow the tracks, but they ended at the pavement. We continued to follow tracks in the area to no end. Tomorrow, the search continues.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds promising. I pray tomorrow is the big day you find him. Wish I could be there to help you look for him but know if prayers help they are are in being sent in abundance.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Darn!!! I was hoping for good news. I like the idea of leaving something of yours for him to find. Hopefully you will find him tomorrow and I wish I could help as well.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope you find him today, bless you, and your wife, don't give up.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I feel sick thinking about poor Andy cold, hungry and alone. I cant imagine what you must be going through. PLEASE keep us posted as we will all be thinking of Andy and your family.

Sarah


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I hope you find Andy today...lots of good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I se you are online now, have you put food out , in certain places?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh still praying for him to find you guys. I've helped look for dogs and they were found weeks later...so never give up that hope.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you seriously think he's in a particular area, I think that trying to bait him with food is a good idea. Also leaving something with your scent is a good idea.
Do you have something of his, like a bed or leash, that has his scent on it? Can you find someone with a tracking dog that might be able to help out?
Have you contacted the local TV stations to see if they can mention him? Radio?
Just trying to think out loud here.
Praying he is found safely today. Good thing the weather has been reasonably mild.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh boy, oh boy, just catching up on this, hoping sweet Andy is found today, and brought back home where he belongs....prayers and good thoughts......keep the faith, your a great dad, doing what you are doing to find him....


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Got up a little after 5 this morning - hoping that he's keeping the normal cycle. Walked around the neighborhoods from last night. I saw a large dark colored dog in a horse pasture from about a quarter mile away. Called for Andy, but didn't get a resonse. Saw the dog start moving toward the woodline and I started running toward the spot I saw him. Had a snow-covered, hilly field in between us that caused me to lose sight of him. Once I regained visual of the location, he was gone. Searched the woods calling for him to no avail. Either it wasn't him or he is so scared that he won't even come to us - or he may have moved out of the area so fast that he was out of audible range. Replaced a flyer that someone had torn down and checked a few other areas. I put the shorts I've been sleeping in for the past week in the pine surrounded cemetery with a couple hand fulls of food. Figure it's protected from sight and there's not many loose animals in that neighborhood - probably only one. I also crawled down through some thick brush to a stream where I saw signs of drinking a couple nights ago. Put some food in an upside down flower pot next to the stream. Figure the herbivores in the areas won't mess with it and hope to deter some of the dumber omnivores. Heading out again tonight at about 4 PM.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

How many people are helping you, has it been put on the tv stations, god i hope you would find him, i know you do to, good luck.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are there any dogs he is friends with? 

Sometimes if they are hiding, they will come out when they see their "dog friend". I am hoping that maybe where you were visitting, had a playmate he knew.

Prayers going to St. Francis of Assisi that you will find him.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are traveling through the area, i wonder if he has people helping him, and his wife?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

St. Anthony, St. Anthony please come around, something's been lost, that needs to be found.......:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How about some freshly fried bacon? That has such a strong smell, maybe it will attract him?
Also, have you tried a whistle instead of calling him? The sound travels a very long distance.
Still praying for his safe return.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Was hoping for some new news... We have sent the fliers out to all our "other" rescue friends(German Shepard rescue) etc, who are in IL, hoping for some good news.Also have a call in to a friend who trains search and rescue dogs, and tracking dogs....


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is great maggies mom.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> St. Anthony, St. Anthony please come around, something's been lost, that needs to be found.......:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


I'm with you...sending more prayers, and hoping Andy is being watched over.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

No joy this evening either. Neither food pile has been touched. Looks like I'm going to drive back to NC after checking the food in the AM. Going to drop off my wife, sleep, repack, and drive back. Trying to figure out a plan for establishing a base in the community where Andy can reach me without having to cross a danger area. I don't know if this is smart or completely insane. I'm completely drained right now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just sent you a pm.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

bumping up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom

Don't know if Matt can get the private msgs. or even knows how to.
His email is: 
Hoping he has a way to check his email if he is driving back to N.C.
I emld. him and asked for his phone number.

*Here is Matt's email:
[email protected]*

Praying Andy is found safe and sound very soon! Matt must be frantic-I know I would be!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Karen, he replied to my pm....Me and a couple of volunteers will be going over Friday to search, while Matt is gone. I will be taken 1 or 2 of my crew with us. I know there are people looking today from the German Shepard rescue who live over in that area....Another friend who rescues all breeds has many contacts in that area so there on the look out as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys are really, truly, the best. Bless you for helping him, and I hope you find Andy safe and sound and return him to Matt.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you guys are really, truly, the best. Bless you for helping him, and I hope you find Andy safe and sound and return him to Matt.


I couldn't agree more. I hope he is found soon. Fingers and toes crossed.

I just remembered that a family friend went to the states for a visit and lost her wee dog. They eventually had to come back to Toronto but months later someone saw an old poster they put up and remembered seeing her dog. A family in the area where she went missing kept the dog and she drove down to get her. It took some convincing but once she said she would get the police involved the person gave her back her dog. Please keep those posters up (hopefully you won't have to) and keep proof (vet bills, etc) with you just in case someone has taken him in and doesn't want to give him up.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hoping it doesnt come down to this but, if Andy is found after Matt goes back to NC, Dirks fund has offered to care for Andy, have our vets exam him to make sure nothing is wrong from being hit by the car.... etc.... Hoping we can find him so Matt can take him home... If not Andy, will be cared for until Matt can get back here.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

You guys are awesome! I've got my fingers and toes crossed here for Andy's safe return!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Hoping it doesnt come down to this but, if Andy is found after Matt goes back to NC, Dirks fund has offered to care for Andy, have our vets exam him to make sure nothing is wrong from being hit by the car.... etc.... Hoping we can find him so Matt can take him home... If not Andy, will be cared for until Matt can get back here.


 
Mary you guys are awesome, too. I am praying that he is found safe. I can't imagine what Matt and his wife are going through.

We have seen a lot of miracles on this board, I hope this is another one.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You all that are helping in the search, you are great, i hope he is found, andy, and all is good.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping we receive good news today, ANDY hang in there buddy, help is on the way!!!!!!! :--heart::--heart:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dirk's fund*

Dirk's Fund and Mary are the awesome ones!
*Mary*: Thanks so much for helping him.
*Matt sent me his cell and his wife's cell-I just emld. you with the phone numbers.*If anyone needs Matt's phone numbers, please email me!
[email protected]


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

From the maps it looks like Maryville would be in the St Louis TV area. Anyone here in that area? Since Matt is in the military this could be a real human interest story for one of the local TV stations. Maybe someone nearby could contact them and see if they will run a story.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, surley it has had media coverage, i keep looking at the newspaper, on line, from there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*If anyone can*

If anyone ccan

Please keep looking at Craigslist for Maryville, IL, in Lost and Found, Pets and all Community for a dog that was found that sounds like Andy.
I have Matt and his wife's cell phone numbers.

southern IL pets classifieds "Golden Retriever" - craigslist


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

been looking not having any luck...will keep checking.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my first, looking at craigslist, not my norm, i see there is a golden missing here in maine, also in maine, in brewer, one they want to give away.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Can they post a handout on this page...it would be another 300 people keeping eyes and ears out.
Illinois lost dog facebook page
Lost Dogs Illinois | Facebook


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

I don't think Matt will be able to do anything since he is driving back to NC and then back to IL, but can you post it there and put his email address:

[email protected]


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm just not as willing to post the numbers on a facebook page without permission. I'll post the details on the page ...and hits should show as comments for now/or if anyone needs info I can email them from that point. I don't want phone numbers going national...without permission.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is a good page.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I posted this flyer on the BB at my work. We have a lot of Illinois residents that work with me and some rescue folks.
Good luck with Andy


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

This thread breaks my heart, hoping for a happy ending. You and Andy are in my thoughts.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

The missing pets facebook page just sent this and a longer note for him which I will forward....with details on things to do. They have very helpful info...and responded back to the posting pretty quickly. Maybe more eyes will get this pup home. Karen can I pm you the note they sent me to send to him? ...just noticed his email...I will send when I get home. 

Recovery Tips: Posters 5+5+55 | Missing Pet Partnership


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have an email in to Matt, to see if he can send me better Pictures of Andy, we have a contact at News channel 5-ksdk and we want to see if they will air Andy's story.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Here is another pic of Andy that Matt put on FidoFinder in Lost Dogs

http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=248269

**I am going to look on Petfinder, too.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i posted the fido finer on the lost dog page as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey Thanks!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping up for Andy and his family....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up

I emld. Love a Golden and Cindy's Critter Camp (Maryville, IL) to tell them to keep an eye out for Andy.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

All the help you all are giving to poor lost Andy is wonderful! I hope he is found soon!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know that Matt's wife went to Cindys Critter Camp and all the shelters , animal control etc in person. Most rescues, golden and non golden have been alerted to be on the look out.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Contact at the Illinois Lost Dog facebook page suggested contacting the Chicago Tribune, she thinks it's a human interest story they might take -- and said both NBC/CBS weather people in the area are big dog people so maybe they could try and get on the news...

Does anyone local have media contacts?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Noey said:


> Contact at the Illinois Lost Dog facebook page suggested contacting the Chicago Tribune, she thinks it's a human interest story they might take -- and said both NBC/CBS weather people in the area are big dog people so maybe they could try and get on the news...
> 
> Does anyone local have media contacts?


We are waiting for better Pictures of Andy to send to News Channel 5-ksdk who is big over in IL area.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

We got home around 1 AM this morning. I've looked for more pics of the dogs, but with me having been gone for the past year and my wife having been in school, there hasn't been much camera time. I think we have taken maybe 20 pictures this year total, none of them being the dogs, except for on I shot of both of them laying down at the foot of the stairs. We had a few calls yesterday, most of them supportive. We did have one lady ask if we wanted her son's dog instead. She's lucky she was talking to me and that I was driving in some rough traffic. I can't believe the thought processes of some people.

We also replaced a sign yesterday that keeps getting torn down. It's on the stop sign pole at the intersection of Keebler and Stonebridge Golf Course Dr. It's the second time it's been torn down. I wish I had been able to stay out the other night to find out who did it.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Keep the faith, Matt.....keep the faith, Andy is counting on you.....prayers again today for you all......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

armymutt said:


> We also replaced a sign yesterday that keeps getting torn down. It's on the stop sign pole at the intersection of Keebler and Stonebridge Golf Course Dr. It's the second time it's been torn down. I wish I had been able to stay out the other night to find out who did it.


 
Sounds like this intersection will be a good place to camp out tomorrow


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Will you be driving back to Maryville?

We all will be checking FidoFinder, Craigslist, and Petfinder in Classifieds (Found)


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I sent a few emails out and about and got this hit back. Can you guys check? This was from another Golden Rescue....(I'm not at a place I can check)

Mary can you check Kendall County AC? I've been trying to pull up the webpage but it spins.

Jennifer, got a call on Sunday about a found golden in the Oswego area, they were taking him to Kendall County A.C.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Can you ask Jennifer to try to get a pic of him so we can see him.
I went to Kendall County Animal Control online and I only see a Female Golden Ret. Listed, but they might not have listed him yet.
This shelter is four hours away from Maryville.

BERTHA-FEMALE GOLDEN RET.
Petfinder Search Page


See more pets:

Petfinder Search Page


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh JEnnifer is me (SHHHHHHHHHH I've outed myself) This was a message I received. I sent Golden Rescues in the state, that I could find, an email with the handout of Andy so they could be on the look out if he gets into a rescue.

As Good As Gold, Golden Retriever Rescue in IL...sent that message to me. So it's possible this Golden is not up yet. They have no idea what the Golden looks like as well....just that they had a message.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

I know As Good AS Gold they are a wonderful rescue.
They are far from where Andy got lost though.

Mary and Matt: I found two more pics of Andy in the Lost and Found that Matt or his wife placed in the Belleville News.
I emld. them to you Mary.

I will attached them here, too:

Belleville News Democrat: Classified Ads


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping Andy up!!!!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

praying for andy, and matt.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

bumping up for Andy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

armymutt said:


> No new info. We burned through 2 color ink cartridges printing hand bills and some fliers. Once WalMart opens tomorrow, we're going to get more ink, some poster board, etc. We've put ads in the local newspapers and sent messages to the TV news stations in St. Louis. We walked around three of the neighborhoods handing out the bills, going door to door. That will continue tomorrow. Monday we'll be hitting up vet clinics and shelters. We can't stay in town past Monday, unfortunately.




I've checked all the shelter online listings I can find, nothing hit. 

: ( hoping tomorrow is a better day. 
Sending you guys prayers and that prayers to Andy that he is in a safe place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy and thank you for checking and keep checking
on FidoFinder, Petfinder in Found in Illinois and in Missouri and on Craigslist.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wish us luck,..we are off in a little while to go look for Andy, Pray that we can find him and give Matt and his wife a wonderful start to there new year!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure do wish you all luck.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Mary. I'll keep you informed if I get any calls that sound promising.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:crossfing


Maggies mom said:


> Wish us luck,..we are off in a little while to go look for Andy, Pray that we can find him and give Matt and his wife a wonderful start to there new year!


Good luck. Praying hard for a wonderful outcome and a start 4 a wonderful warm new year 4 ur andy......:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed that Andy is found soon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Are there any resturants near the area he got lost? When a past dog of mine went missing, a friend of mine told me to look towards the resturants which were a mile a way. Sure enough, that is where he was found. 

Prayers that he is found.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Praying really hard that Andy is found today. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers for Andy and his family, and especially for all those out searching... that they find this sweet boy so he can be reunited with his family and start the new year where he belongs.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
for everyone.

Hope the weather holds...looks like some strong weather heading your way too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying Andy is found.

I bet he is near where he got lost from.
I think I read most dogs are found 5-10 miles from home.
Maybe he is hiding under a deck, in a shed, in bushes nearby.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Nothing yet...big storm came in so were riding it out then we will go back out.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

MSNBC.com has a story on Nala.

I would love to see it mandatory for all pets, even service animals, who travel to wear a GPS device. I haven't worked out the details yet, but it could prevent a lot of heartbreak.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> MSNBC.com has a story on Nala.
> 
> I would love to see it mandatory for all pets, even service animals, who travel to wear a GPS device. I haven't worked out the details yet, but it could prevent a lot of heartbreak.


Actually.... I was thinking that it would be nice if the microchips had that kind of function.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

If microchips had that function (more likely it would have to be cellular based since under the skin doesn't provide a clear shot to the sky) the dog would constantly be subjected to radiation. It would be like having your cellphone next to your head 24/7 - really hot too. I didn't know the GPS collars existed until this weekend. They are on the list as purchase number on when he gets back.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

armymutt said:


> If microchips had that function (more likely it would have to be cellular based since under the skin doesn't provide a clear shot to the sky) the dog would constantly be subjected to radiation. It would be like having your cellphone next to your head 24/7 - really hot too. I didn't know the GPS collars existed until this weekend. They are on the list as purchase number on when he gets back.


I wondered.... I guess that makes sense. 

After I posted my comment, I was thinking about those tags they put on wild animals/birds to track their migration. Those things are a little bigger than the chips they use with dogs though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying so HARD that Andy is found.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Thinking of you guys after hearing all the weather reports. Hope your all safe and sound.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Be Safe*

May everyone looking for Andy and he be safe and sound.
The weather is supposed to be awful out there!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I just realized it's New Years Eve. Andy is going to be so freaked out by the fireworks. Hopefully the cold keeps people indoors.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

He will be ok, and find a safe place to rest. I'm praying for this guy to find his way home...with all my heart. 

Sending you and your wife new year wishes for finding Andy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to say,... we didnt see or find Andy, everyone we asked hasnt seen him but saw all the posters up.. we havent given up hope....More people are going out tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that he is found, and not too scared with the fireworks tonight. My heart goes out to his family. That is so scary about that storm today and I thought of yall before I left.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

St Louis had the brunt of the storms today...we were east of STL in IL, so the storm actually dissapated by the time it got to us...rain only. We drove all over the area, repeatedly, walked some wooded areas, residential areas, talked with many people and no avail  The signs are still up, we saw them everywhere, but when we asked people if they've seen a GR running stray, answers were always no, but most were aware of the signs and knew of the situation. We were in touch with Matt all day too, so he knew our progress. Exhausting and unfullfilling. I do want to go back over to the area and continue to look again for this boy. Afterall, his name is Andy


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

just made it home...I found a red barn with field across the street from a residential section adjacent to a neighborhood (sugarloaf) we've already scoured on foot--want to head back out tomorrow to that area to explore some more.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Are there any tracking dogs in the area that would be willing to join in? I remember a couple years ago when one of our OK members had a lost dog and trackers had volunteered to come ( perhaps from out of state???? can't remember) but the dog was found before they got there. He had been gone for days though. Also, probably redundant, but have they put out a humane trap with perhaps an article of the owners clothing, food, fave toy etc?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> just made it home...I found a red barn with field across the street from a residential section adjacent to a neighborhood (sugarloaf) we've already scoured on foot--want to head back out tomorrow to that area to explore some more.


Still chasing that big red barn eh?  Ok, on a serious note...where was sugarloaf? And did you find anything on Bauer?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Still keeping my fingers crossed for Andy's safe return.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Are there any tracking dogs in the area that would be willing to join in? I remember a couple years ago when one of our OK members had a lost dog and trackers had volunteered to come ( perhaps from out of state???? can't remember) but the dog was found before they got there. He had been gone for days though. Also, probably redundant, but have they put out a humane trap with perhaps an article of the owners clothing, food, fave toy etc?


I'm not sure Betty. I do remember the OK situation though....happy ending. I hope Andy gets a happy ending.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Are there any tracking dogs in the area that would be willing to join in? I remember a couple years ago when one of our OK members had a lost dog and trackers had volunteered to come ( perhaps from out of state???? can't remember) but the dog was found before they got there. He had been gone for days though. Also, probably redundant, but have they put out a humane trap with perhaps an article of the owners clothing, food, fave toy etc?


 
I can't remember the member's name, but her dog was hiding under a tractor. During there search, they were yards from the dog a couple times during their search. He was lost for a while.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I keep hoping Andy will be found safe and sound. With all the fireworks tonight and people setting off firecrackers, he could be really frightened. I hope he is with someone safe and will be reunited with his family soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Afew years ago, in either maine, or new hampshire, someone got a golden from a rescue, it got lose, it was gone for around a year, sightings of it, people put food out, any how they ended up putting trappings of some sort out, and using netting, to get it. maybe someone o here knows more about how they got him.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> Still chasing that big red barn eh?  Ok, on a serious note...where was sugarloaf? And did you find anything on Bauer?


Sugar Loaf Rd is a road that runs from Keebler all the way to 157 or N Bluff Rd. It winds a bit. The Keebler intersection is just north of Pat Dr. It also intersects with Sandstone Dr. There are a couple of farms on it. The day before we left, I'm very sure I saw a large dog in a horse pasture watching the horses. He disappeared before I could get over there. It's also the general vicinity Andy was in when he disappeared after being hit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying you all have much luck finding Andy today.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

bumping to keep Andy, his humans, and GRF members who are helping in the search in our prayers still. Andy has a lot of people sending him new year wishes to find his way home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Still no sign of Andy? Lots of prayers that he is ok and will be found soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Last I heard from the volunteers looking for him ..again came up with nothing....


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Bumping for Andy and sending prayers for his safe return!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying Andy is found very soon and is safe and sound.

Can someone look in Golden Retriever Cases on here and see if any of the dogs that need rescue in Missouri, or Illinois, could be Andy?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have checked the Missouri side. There are more volunteers going out today to look.....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been checking and checking and nothing. I think it might be good to re-email handouts to all shelters and pounds?

I can do that later today.

I have been going to each shelter that has a web listing and looking and nothing yet....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Just keep checking and checking. Thank You!
Going to my hubby's sisters today, but will check too when I get back.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

ARMYMUTT, i just want you to know, i think of you, and andy many times daily, hope you find your boy.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

God bless all of you who are helping look for Andy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sure yall are old hats at this by now but is someone going door to door to ask if anyone has seen him. I ask because if someone did pick him up and take him into the house and you going to the door maybe you asking and saying his name will make him come to the door. I pray he will be found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

We spent many hours out today again looking for Andy; no one has seen him, we didn't see any signs of him. That's all I can muster at this time. Sorry for the short post. Disappointing at best


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

: ( I'm sorry. I wish there as something I could sat to help with the pain of not knowing where Andy is or some advice that wasn't giving yet, but I don't. I think of you often and hope you find him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's so hard when there haven't been any sightings lately. Dogs can travel really far in a short time. I know when Crew got spooked and ran from his adopters, we looked in the area where he had last been seen for 2 days. He showed up 2+ miles away on the third day. This is in a very suburban area, so I am sure it's tougher in a more rural area. My thoughts and prayers are with ARMYMUTT and his family and my thanks are with all of you who are volunteering their time to help look for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just checked*

I just checked Craigslist, Petfinder, Petharbor and will try to do so everyday.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been looking and looking. Emailed a few places and nothing back. Will keep looking and getting his description out.

Still praying he gets home. I've seen happy endings after weeks and weeks, so don't give up.

Keep sending the handout to shelters - even if they got one a week ago, so glad people cold help in a ground search. You all ARE GREAT!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This golden's head might be a little different... it's hard to tell from the pic of Andy on the flyer... the other pics with him out in the snow it looks like he had the same kind of feathering around his ears. He does look anxious, poor little guy. I hope he's pulled soon.... 

http://petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=LSVL.A429103




Share 









This DOG - ID#A429103

I am a neutered male, gold Golden Retriever.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 29, 2010.

This information is less than 1 hour old.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Andy is micro chipped, most shelters check for them when dogs come in, IM sure not all do. That would pretty far for Andy to have traveled. He is afraid of cars and humans, I think chances of this being him are slim.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had that thought too (4 hour drive).... it just showed up while I was browsing Missouri area shelters for goldens. I thought it was worth throwing in. In case.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

It is worth a try, Please everyone keep looking.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Noey posted this in another section so I thought I would add it to this post
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/90673-i-cant-figure-out-help-please.html


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Come on already Andy!! It's time for you to come home. 

I am on vacation in France and just HAD to chk in on this. Ahhh I was hoping for good news. God Bless everyone that is searching!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy.

*If you find any dogs you think might be Andy, please email them to Matt, so he can take a look:
[email protected]*

Keep looking and thank you!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry this is a fly by...working and looking.


came across this...don't think it's Andy - too big maybe.

Large Lab? Golden Retriever? Dog Found 12/31/10


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is a beauty, but that is evansville, in., near where my mom lives.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Not my boy either. Thanks for looking though. I'm going to try to head back up to IL this Thurs night. I say try because it sounds like a ball joint is going out on my truck. Came home from work early to check it out. Hopefully it's just loose and I can tighten it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt let us know, we can send some people out to help......


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Truck appears ok. My mom is also coming out this weekend with one of her goldens. I'm departing my house around midnight on Thurs - should be in the area around noon on Friday. I truly have no idea where to look, other than info from the psychics. I'm going to try to get a general idea of where all the horse farms are in the area and check them out. I'm also going to concentrate on areas near water, considering he needs to be drinking. I know that most people are working on Friday - we have it off because we went 82 days without someone killing themselves in a car wreck. The Army is odd like that - rewarding people for not doing something stupid. In any case, it affords me time to run up to IL. I'll have to leave around 10 on Sunday morning - have to work on Mon. Hopefully we are successful. If not, I'll be back the following weekend, as it's a 4 day for us. Anyone willing to come out and help look or provide ideas is more than welcome. I'm going to try to print out more flyers - depends on how busy things are at work.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd get some new handouts - maybe drop one off at the state police...they travel the interstates. 

Online we will keep doing what we are doing. Really try and contact a local boy scout troop - they might be willing to help and they can maybe get a service badge. It's really worth a try.

Still sending you prayers he is found. Don't give up hope...he will turn up. And while I'm at it, thank you for serving out nation. 

Sorry you have to have this happen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt make sure you get in touch with Susan, she knows the horse farms etc very well.... Call me on friday.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Noey said:


> Really try and contact a local boy scout troop - they might be willing to help and they can maybe get a service badge. It's really worth a try.


Awesome idea!

Have the news or newspapers ran any stories about this. I have seen some happy endings here in KC because of the stories ran in the news.

Maybe they could make it news worthy because of all the help that you are getting.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

armymutt said:


> Truck appears ok. My mom is also coming out this weekend with one of her goldens. I'm departing my house around midnight on Thurs - should be in the area around noon on Friday. I truly have no idea where to look, other than info from the psychics. I'm going to try to get a general idea of where all the horse farms are in the area and check them out. I'm also going to concentrate on areas near water, considering he needs to be drinking. I know that most people are working on Friday - we have it off because we went 82 days without someone killing themselves in a car wreck. The Army is odd like that - rewarding people for not doing something stupid. In any case, it affords me time to run up to IL. I'll have to leave around 10 on Sunday morning - have to work on Mon. Hopefully we are successful. If not, I'll be back the following weekend, as it's a 4 day for us. Anyone willing to come out and help look or provide ideas is more than welcome. I'm going to try to print out more flyers - depends on how busy things are at work.


Matt, I'll be out there Saturday for sure. See you then.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

*I'm heading to IL this Fri to look for Andy. Trying to put together an organized approach. If you're in the area and want to help, please respond here. I'm going to divide the search area into sectors and we'll see if we are successful.*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just finished reading this and will be adding Andy to my prayers--wish I was close enough to help. Just a suggestion--have you thought of offering a reward? A few weeks back, one of AGA's dgoldens who got adopted got spooked and ran off from her adopter. AGA offered a reward ($1,000) and had organized searches, posting flyers w/ the reward listed. They received several calls with sightings and while she was gone for two weeks she was found near a horse farm by someone who had seen a flyer, able to get her to come to them, and then called AGA. It is strongly felt that alot of credit for her being found is due to the reward.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Just finished reading this and will be adding Andy to my prayers--wish I was close enough to help. Just a suggestion--have you thought of offering a reward? A few weeks back, one of AGA's dgoldens who got adopted got spooked and ran off from her adopter. AGA offered a reward ($1,000) and had organized searches, posting flyers w/ the reward listed. They received several calls with sightings and while she was gone for two weeks she was found near a horse farm by someone who had seen a flyer, able to get her to come to them, and then called AGA. It is strongly felt that alot of credit for her being found is due to the reward.


A reward is a good idea...might lure someone out who "found" him and has kept him. $$ incentives peak everyone's interest sooner or later.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

All of the flyers stapled to the poles and the big neon green signs say reward on them. All of the lost dog sites recommend against putting the value on them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reward*

I agree that many people that wouldn't look or call the owner should they see something will respond to a reward.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just sent this to Matt*

I just sent these two to Matt-found them on Craigslist in Lost and Found for Maryville, IL-I took location they were spotted/found in and did a Mapquest with Maryville, IL as beginning direction and then put in Lemay, MO and Florrisant, MO
and they are both 30-37 mins. from Maryville, IL

Matt: 

Check out these two on Craigslist

DOG FOUND

DOG FOUND (LEMAY)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2011-01-04, 5:02PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



DOG FOUND TODAY, SOUTH BROADWAY AND HOFFMEISTER


Location: LEMAY 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2143872593




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ANYONE MISSING A TAN DOG IN FLORISSANT????????
Florrisant is 30 mins. from Maryville.
ANYONE MISSING A TAN DOG IN FLORISSANT???????? (FLORISSANT)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-04, 12:23PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ON MY WAY TO WORK TODAY I SEEN A TAN DOG ALMOST GET HIT BY A CAR SEVERAL TIMES ON HUMES...THEN ON LOVELAND, THEN SHE (I'M PRETTY SURE IT WAS WEARING A PURPLE COLLAR) HAD THE GUTS TO RUN THROUGH INTERSECTION AT HUMES AND SHACKELFORD. SHE MADE IT OVER TO THE FOOTBAL FIELD AT THE HAZELWOOD MIDDLE SCHOOL AT THE CORNER OF HUMES AND SHACKELFORD. SHE WOULD NOT COME TO ME! ANYTIME I GOT CLOSE,SHE WOULD TAKE OFF RUNNING. SHE ENDED UP LAYING DOWN IN THE FOOTBALL FIELD BEHIND THE MIDDLE SCHOOL...I THINK SHE FOUND A WARM SPOT. ANYWAYS..I TOOK A FEW PICS OF HER WITH MY CAMERA...BUT I'M AT WORK NOW AND MY CAMERA IS DEAD. I WILL KEEP MY EYE OUT FOR HER IF YOU ARE STILL MISSING HER. PLEASE LET ME KNOW EITHER WAY. 
THANKS~JULIE


Location: FLORISSANT 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2143272235


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I would be suprised if Andy made it across the river into Missouri on any bridges, but I don't want to rule anything out.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Always come back to this thread hoping for good news.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

In my mind, a heafty reward, would help alot, by getting attention, not everyone, is a animal lover, and for those that are not, money might speak to them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Still sending good thoughts and vibes from me and Rowan!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

still looking online as well - don't want you thinking if you don't hear from us we are not still actively searching.

Still sending out prayers he is safe.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Noey said:


> still looking online as well - don't want you thinking if you don't hear from us we are not still actively searching.
> 
> Still sending out prayers he is safe.


Same here. 

Must admit that it is a good thing that I do not live down in that area, because I'm afraid I'd now own about 30 dogs. If not more. :uhoh:


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I had a hit from fido finder last night. It was from southern Indiana, near Evansville. The lady said she found him Christmas Eve morning. Sent me pics. Looks very similar to Andy, but a couple of years older - has some white around his nose. She had him scanned, but no chip was detected. I'd be heading over there, but for two things. I don't see him getting from southern IL to southern IN, about a 4 hr drive, in 12 hours, and she said he kept trying to jump into their pickup truck. Andy doesn't like to jump into my Xterra, and after being hit by a pickup, I don't think he'd be too keen on jumping into one.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, that is where we are orginally from, A TOWN CALLED PRINCETON, IS THIS THE SAME DOG, THAT WAS FOUND IN EVANSVIILE, AND IN THE EVANSVILLE PAPER, WITH PICTURE?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Andy, where are you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your family is looking for you and worried sick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying Andy is found very soon and that he is safe!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Could it be*

Does anyone think this could be Andy. He is at a shelter in Evansville, IN, which is 2 1/2 hrs. from Maryville, IL.

Petfinder Pet Photo

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18214115?mtf=1

Sinatra

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18214115?mtf=1

Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Evansville, IN 
Medium • Adult • Male 

This is Sinatra and he is a BEAUTIFUL retriever mix! We named him Sinatra because he is just so classy! He is VERY smart and also VERY sweet! He knows commands! He also looks like he has a constant smile on his face! Sinatra shows all the signs of being housebroken and is ready for you to come get him to get him OUT of this place! Sinatra is 2-3 years old. 


Please visit our main page to find out more about Possible Euthanasia Dates, Reduced/Sponsored tags, and Pre-Adopting.

Questions about this animal? Send us an email: [email protected]

Can't adopt right now? Get involved! Consider sponsoring, fostering, or volunteering at EVACC!

More about Sinatra
Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • House trained • Primary color: Yellow, Tan, Blond or Fawn • Coat length: Medium 
Sinatra's Contact Info
Evansville Vanderburgh Animal Care and Control, Evansville, IN 

•812-604-0088
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Sinatra PFId#18214115
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Evansville, IN: Petfinder

•For more information, visit Evansville Vanderburgh Animal Care and Control's Web site.
Sinatra

Evansville Vanderburgh Animal Care and Control
Evansville, IN
812-604-0088 
[email protected] 
Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Evansville, IN: Petfinder


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Does somebody have connections with a rescue group in IL? Or would that be Dirks Fund? 

I came across this golden. I know it doesn't look like Andy, but look at that face. He's in Wabash County Animal Shelter which does euthanize pets. He is HW+....  
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Carmel, IL | FRANKLIN




Same thing with this little guy who is at "Halfway Home Pet Adoptions Shelter", he's healthy but again is at a shelter that euthanizes animals.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Karen, I don't think that is Andy. He is redder I believe. His picture is on Fido Finder.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Megora said:


> Does somebody have connections with a rescue group in IL? Or would that be Dirks Fund?


The Dirks Fund volunteers have been working with Matt from the beginning. As Good As Gold, in Chicago, have also been notified.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that Andy is found!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy and praying he is found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

I just checked Petfinder, Fidofinder, Craigslist, and put Andy on my Facebook page, again.

Praying for Andy and Matt and all of the wonderful people searching for Andy like Maggie's Mom and Andy Farmer!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my best wishes for the hunt today - fingers crossed for good news.... XX


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Megora said:


> All my best wishes for the hunt today - fingers crossed for good news.... XX


Yep me too.... rear your mugg today Andy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think megora, was referring to the dog, in her last post, in mt. Carmel, that is just over the river, from princeton , in. Alot of dogs roam lose in these areas, it is a real shame, i have a hard time when i go back to visit, as far as all the dogs lose, tied up,to dog houses, trees, and so forth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think this could be Andy*

I emld. this to Matt and to Mary (Maggie's Mom)



I think this could be Andy-21 minutes from Maryville, IL

Spotted - Golden mix on McCausland at Pernod

Spotted - Golden mix on McCausland at Pernod (South St. Louis City)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-06, 5:29PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Spotted a golden mix with a collar on McCausland at Pernod in Lindenwood Park this evening around 5:10pm. Had short legs. Approached me, but I couldn't look at the collar to get a phone number. Heading south on McCausland. 


•Location: South St. Louis City 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 2147437900


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You should get in touch with matt asap


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Karen if this could be Andy can someone call Matt? He might not check emails until this evening or later. He was driving back to the area today right?

Fingers crossed...prayers going out that this is Andy.

I went back and looked at pictures of Andy and he doesn't look like a mix to me ... but then some people think Chester and Murphy are Setters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I called Matt. He doesn't think it's Andy because Andy doesn't have short legs, but I told him I emld. the craigslist address and sent the man a pic of Andy and Matt's phone number just in case.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> I called Matt. He doesn't think it's Andy because Andy doesn't have short legs, but I told him I emld. the craigslist address and sent the man a pic of Andy and Matt's phone number just in case.


And "short legs" is a relative term. My conformation Goldens would probably be called short legged by those who are more used to the very tall and leggy pets in my area. It's dangerous to make decisions based on someone else's physical description.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Still hoping and praying for Andy to be found....St. Anthony please help!!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> It's dangerous to make decisions based on someone else's physical description.


Case in point - that would be all of the golden retrievers on Craigslist and other classifieds who have been described as brown or tan dogs. O_0


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

True, also look at how often we have said on here, if you have a red golden, some people think they are setters.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd. this email from Marcie who saw a Golden in Lindenwood Park*

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/laf/2147437900.html

Rcvd. this email from Marcie who saw a Golden In Lindenwood Park
(person who posted on Craigslist)

Hi Karen,

I wish I could help, but I believe the dog I saw was shorter than Andy and he looked like he was mixed with something else. I'm pretty certain he was smaller than 86 lbs. Regardless, I will keep an eye out in the neighborhood and try to get him. We are really close to the Macklind Ave. Humane Society so I was thinking of swinging by there this weekend to see if someone had taken him up there.

Best wishes, and I will let you know of any updates or other sightings.

Thank you,

Marcie.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hoping for good results today. I was wondering if we should look on craigslist for irish setters as well since people to get confused. I had two people think Finn was a Setter and he doesn't even have red fur.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been looking, but really do not see any yet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Matt.... Still nothing.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Oh, no, poor Matt.
Praying that Andy is found.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I left my house in NC at about 1 AM Eastern. Got into town a little after 1 Central. Checked out some wooded areas close to the house we were visiting with no luck. Headed up to a northern area where we were told he might have gone. Found a couple of buildings that might have provided shelter, but they were empty. Went back and checked out the neighborhoods we've been checking. Right now, I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

I am so sorry. Hopefully tomorrow will bring luck.
What about the guy that thought he hit Andy? Were you back looking in that area?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This may be an owner surrender or an old listing, but saw this boy is at Cache Creek Rescue in Anna Illinois. He's identified as Ryder, 3 years old. The specific name and age makes me think he's a surrender, but thought I should throw in here, just in case.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Home - Cache Creek Animal Rescue

Here is link to Cache Creek-if you click on it and arrow down to adoptable animals you can look at animals for adoption-they have two links to look at. 

I found Ryder:
http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Retriever-Golden-11324930

This is 2 hrs. from Maryville.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

*I just emld. this to Matt & I emld. the lady with Andy's Flyer and Matt's contact info*
Sometimes people can be wrong about age. Worth calling her

THis is a straight shot-2 hrs. 28 mins. from Maryville.

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map



Found this on Radio Bloomington site
Radio Bloomington (free to our guests)


Your Name: Irene Sloat E-Mail: [email protected]
Phone: 309-242-1326 
Type: Found Lost Pet 
Pet Description: 6856 Monday January 3, 2011 - 02:29pm 
Found large, older golden retreiver on the corner of GE 
and Airport Rd in Bloomington, IL. He's very sweet and I 
know he has a home somewhere, so if this is your dog call 
that number or 309-662-4713


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying that Andy is found and praying for Matt and all of the wonderful people trying to find Andy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Praying that Andy is found and praying for Matt and all of the wonderful people trying to find Andy!


Ditto and ditto.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this might be tooo far, but I'm going on the thought someone might have picked him up as well....

Found Dog - Found Golden Retriever in Chesterton IN - Fido Finder®


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom said the dog on Radio Bloomington, IL- it's too far to be Andy.

Noey: Did you email Matt about Ryder? Worth a shot.
[email protected]


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Andy, please find a way to get home to your mom and dad!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One thing I was worrying about a little as I was checking all of the shelters in illinois (my god there are a lot), some of those rural shelters will send dogs to other non-kill shelters if nobody claims the dogs in 5 days. 

And that was another thing - there are some shelters that only hold dogs for 5 days before putting them up for adoption, etc... 

I truly hope that he is still in the area and just avoiding contact with people right now, but I'm wondering if somebody has been checking shelters every 2 days as is recommended. 

I know that the humane society and animal control in my local area do not post pics/details for all dogs they have.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Megora, I hope all the shelters are being looked at as well. Is there a way to list all of the shelters so we here can keep looking on-line every couple of days.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I use this list for one..
Hit all the Craiglists Lost and found and pets section...as they have varying listings.

Illinois Animal Shelters

note not all links work so I go to the web and look for a link.


this is my other link
http://muttcats.com/shelters/illinois.htm

I'l email Matt about the other listing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I used the petfinder list of animal shelters - but I've just been looking at their online lists and facebook pages. There's just so many, and I know a couple in southern illinois who send dogs up to northern illinois if they are not claimed. 

It would be better if somebody in the area could be calling or visiting every 2 days.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope the vets in all the areas, are still being checked, and they have pictures of andy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Noey said:


> I use this list for one..
> Hit all the Craiglists Lost and found and pets section...as they have varying listings.
> 
> Illinois Animal Shelters
> ...


Sounds good, I'll try and check as well


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Sounds good, I'll try and check as well


this site is good...be prepared to look at many faces and get the urge to flag everyone to rescues.

I also check Irish Setter - the way they label dogs you really have to go beyond golden too.

Pets911 - Thousands of pet adoption listings with pictures


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I hope you find him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying for Matt, Andy and all the volunteers looking for him.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Every time I get on the forum I pray I see :ANDY FOUND! Can't even imagin what Matt is going through.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

My heart goes out to you, too.
Praying for you and Andy everyday!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Megora said:


> One thing I was worrying about a little as I was checking all of the shelters in illinois (my god there are a lot), some of those rural shelters will send dogs to other non-kill shelters if nobody claims the dogs in 5 days.
> 
> And that was another thing - there are some shelters that only hold dogs for 5 days before putting them up for adoption, etc...
> 
> ...


A local resident gave us a tip that an adjacent county has a no kill shelter, so Matt will be contacting them. They were closed when he called Saturday night.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I still say, all the vets in all of the area, i know it is alot, but should be called, checked all the time, if he is hurt , if someone has him, they may need a vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AndyFarmer*

AndyFarmer

Have any of you received any sightings of a dog that looked like Andy?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

There's no picture or age details, but - 



> This DOG - ID#A029144
> 
> I am a male, brown Golden Retriever.
> 
> ...


That would be at Macon County Animal Control 
2820 E Parkway Dr
Decatur, IL 62526
P) 217-425-4508 
F) 217-425-4511


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Again, since Andy is afraid of cars and strangers Matt said he doubts Andy is that far away.... My guess he is still in the surrounding area of where he got out.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

: ( have they used a tracker and stuff like that..... I'm so sorry that it has been this long.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

scared dogs still move...sometimes in erratic ways...

Who do I email in this area for another golden flag (not andy) I would think a service dog would be flagged someplace?

this just came in.

Golden Found 
Golden Found
The animl control found a golden retreiver service dog today. She has a chip that isn't regestered and tags. She looks young and very sweet. Someone is sure to miss her. If she is yours contact the Festus mo Animal control or police dept. If you maybe interested in her call them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I, too, would encourage you all to look outside of the area Andy went missing in. Keeping everything crossed that Andy is found healthy and safe soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They have looked outside the town.Matt had said that Andy isnt a distance walker, would get very tired and lay down after a mile walk....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am going to contact Matt tomorrow, when he gets home, and see what the plan is going forward. I won't stop looking for Andy and all of these posts are very helpful in terms of looking for this kid...check with the vets, AC, rescues, shelters, etc in and out of the area we searched, several times a week to keep the communication lines open and the awareness apparent. All of you have been very helpful for searching websites all over this area and sending Matt tips about GR's that seem to fit the bill of Andy. Come home boy!!!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Andy, please come home. Your family misses you very much!!!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I finally made it home - heavy traffic and snow in the mountains of NC made the drive...interesting. Yesterday was a bust, save for the tip from one guy who said that when his dog got out, someone took it to a shelter quite some distance. I'll try to get with them tomorrow. I called the Bloomington place yesterday - the dog was claimed the same day it was posted. I'll continue to chase down leads as they come in. Right now, my hope is that Andy is safe with someone and when the ground starts thawing, they will put him outside in their very nicely manicured backyard for about 20 minutes unsupervised. Shortly thereafter, they should be taking him to the nearest shelter, unless they enjoy large holes dug all over.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm hoping at this point that someone took him in just so that he'll be warm and fed. Perhaps its time to start asking people in the area where he went missing if their neighbours have goldens and go and check them out.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

armymutt said:


> I finally made it home - heavy traffic and snow in the mountains of NC made the drive...interesting. Yesterday was a bust, save for the tip from one guy who said that when his dog got out, someone took it to a shelter quite some distance. I'll try to get with them tomorrow. I called the Bloomington place yesterday - the dog was claimed the same day it was posted. I'll continue to chase down leads as they come in. Right now, my hope is that Andy is safe with someone and when the ground starts thawing, they will put him outside in their very nicely manicured backyard for about 20 minutes unsupervised. Shortly thereafter, they should be taking him to the nearest shelter, unless they enjoy large holes dug all over.


I'm so glad you are still optimistic and have a sense of humor. We are all pulling for you and trying to look on websites. Others are much better than me on that front.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

armymutt said:


> Right now, my hope is that Andy is safe with someone and when the ground starts thawing, they will put him outside in their very nicely manicured backyard for about 20 minutes unsupervised. Shortly thereafter, they should be taking him to the nearest shelter, unless they enjoy large holes dug all over.


LOL I know the feeling! I have two boys who do the same thing...so much for that expensive sod we bought! Hoping that Andy shows his true signs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt and AndyFarmer*

Matt & AndyFarmer

My hope and prayer too is that someone took Andy into their warm home!
I will keep looking on Craigslist, Petfinder, and FidoFinder.
Praying Andy is found very soon.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> LOL I know the feeling! I have two boys who do the same thing...so much for that expensive sod we bought! Hoping that Andy shows his true signs!


Our soil here is all sand. He dug a 2 ft deep hole in about 20 minutes. My yard looked like it was subject to an artillery barrage.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt and people searching for Andy*

Matt and People Searching for Andy
*
This is very interesting and informative about the three types of personalities that dogs might have and how far they travel when lost:

Recovery Tips: Lost Dog Behavior | Missing Pet Partnership*


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Checked out to one in Barnhart, MO. Too short to be Andy.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but something deep in my heart tells me that Andy is going to try and go back home. My prayer is that he makes the journey safely, and that someone recognizes him and calls you. Keep the faith.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Looni2ns said:


> I don't know what it is, but something deep in my heart tells me that Andy is going to try and go back home. My prayer is that he makes the journey safely, and that someone recognizes him and calls you. Keep the faith.


you might be right...he is an army dog after all.... I'm still checking places. I forget Does he have tags on...I was thinking maybe someone would try and get him home as well.

Does anyone know why we can't have dog collars with those things on them like they use for lost skiers in avalanches? We really need to develop a tracking device that uses cell phone tower tracking...like the 911 system.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

They do have GPS systems for pets, though I have no idea how good they are.

I still check this thread daily, hoping for the best.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Any news?*

I just read this whole thread and sad that Andy hasn't been found yet. Has there been any new developments?

Positive thoughts to Matt, Andy and all the volunteers for Andy's safe return to his family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just emld. Matt*

I just emld Matt to ask if Andy had tags on and IF HE HEADED home toward N.C., what states he might go through.
Here is Matt's reply;

Yeah, he had a name tag with our phone number and an NC rabies tag.
If he was heading this way, he'd have to cross the Ohio river into KY, then into TN, then cross the mountains into NC.

If anyone wants to look in those states then email Matt [email protected]
what you find.
I will look, too.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Really hoping Andy is found soon. Crossing my fingers and toes for Andy. I hope he is warm and safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

I emld. Matt again today to see if he called The woman who posted on Radio Bloomington and he said yes. The Golden Irene found was claimed by the owner the same day.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any updates on Andy?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Nothing yet. Checked my voice mail this morning to find a message from ISP. A trooper saw a sign at a Shell station asking if anyone had lost a GR. The town is just north of where we were visiting. Waiting for an appropriate time to call - half hour or so from now.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed that this could be Andy...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Praying that it is Andy and he is safe.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoping it's Andy!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Praying that it is Andy!!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Heard back from them. It's not him. The dog was claimed a couple days ago. They just haven't taken down the flyers.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

BajaOklahoma said:


> They do have GPS systems for pets, though I have no idea how good they are.
> 
> I still check this thread daily, hoping for the best.


And, some dogs come with GPS as standard equipment. I think it's located somewhere between their nose and their brain. 

It's happened before. It can happen again. Hopin' & prayin'.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looni2ns said:


> And, some dogs come with GPS as standard equipment. I think it's located somewhere between their nose and their brain.
> 
> It's happened before. It can happen again. Hopin' & prayin'.


I have seen this happen. When I was growing up, my neighbors rehomed a young golden retriever across town - about 4 miles, totally different neighborhood. A few days later she was raking leaves, and the dog appeared out of nowhere jumping all over her. She called up the new owners, and the dog had escaped.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

We will still hold out hope.
Are you checking Craigslist, Petfinder, FidoFinder, Petharbor everyday?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Matt
> 
> We will still hold out hope.
> Are you checking Craigslist, Petfinder, FidoFinder, Petharbor everyday?


I've been checking and flag things to him I find via email....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Noey

Thank you and keep checking. It helps to have two sets of eyes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for andy!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Still no luck. Still chasing ghosts.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you havent found your dog yet. Praying for his safe return to you soon. Try not to get discouraged....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

keep thinking positive. It is probably a god time to re-post and send new handouts. Have you posted a CL lately? never mind just saw your posting.

http://carbondale.craigslist.org/laf/2156439808.html

I'm still looking.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh Andy!!! Where are you???


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm wondering why we haven't walked Stonebrige GC yet...we've been all over those **** woods but not the GC. And since its off season, I don't have a problem walking the whole thing...I've walked all over everyone else's property, why not the GC.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

we did the GC in December (backs into the pine trees/3 plot cemetery off Sandstone)


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> we did the GC in December (backs into the pine trees/3 plot cemetery off Sandstone)


I know but not lately. We've scoured other places repeatedly...I need to settle my curiosity...kinda like the night we went to Oak Brook and walked the trail, and yesterday in the woods...had to settle yours. I'm going to the GC this week, I want to walk the whole thing, along the tree lines in particular...I have to or I'll sit here and stew.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Libby*

AndyFarmer:

You should definitely do it if you can. 
Sounds like a place a dog could hide. Do you mean Golf Course?
You mentioned a cemetery, too?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I will most likely go on Wednesday, the forecast is somewhat dry that day. I'm concerned with the tree lines, we've focused on tree lines to date. There's a golf course near where Andy got loose and was "hit", Matt searched that area early on, but I'm just wondering if the kid set up camp on the GC side of the trees. There are many streets surrounding the GC and we've been all over them. I want to see the other side, since we haven't been there lately. The cemetaries in the area are odd, small, random and sporatic. More like memorial "areas", not really wooded areas.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

The last day Jen was there with me, I walked a lot of those wood lines. I think I was back by the 17th hole. There's a huge pond and if you end up crossing some yards, you come out on Robert Rd. Has anyone check the woods between Calico and Autumn Oaks? I know it's down in a valley of sorts, but I don't remember anyone actually getting down in there like we did on the opposite side of Keebler.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Still sending hopeful thoughts <3


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

armymutt said:


> The last day Jen was there with me, I walked a lot of those wood lines. I think I was back by the 17th hole. There's a huge pond and if you end up crossing some yards, you come out on Robert Rd. Has anyone check the woods between Calico and Autumn Oaks? I know it's down in a valley of sorts, but I don't remember anyone actually getting down in there like we did on the opposite side of Keebler.


I'll look over by Calico/Keebler Oaks too Matt. And yes, the woods by Roger drive is exactly where I want to go.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AndyFarmer*

AndyFarmer

Thank you so much for saying you will look there.

I continue to check every morning: Craigslist, Petfinder, FidoFinder, and Google for possible news on Andy. I sent Matt some emails this morning with a few I found.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

St. Anthony, St. Anthony, please come around, someone's been lost, that needs to be found........:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Still thinking about Andy and his family...where are you?


----------



## Huggenkiss (Nov 3, 2009)

I really want this poor pup to find his way home! Everytime I see this thread is updated I open it hoping for good news. Sending thoughts and prayers that he's found and found soon!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope for good news on this boy, your dad, matt needs you, andy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Please come home, Andy!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been checking the links I've received. Nothing so far. One remains unconfirmed. A radio station in MO, about 60 miles away, has a description, but no picture or contact info for wherever the golden is at. I called the station and was told to fill out the "contact us" page. We'll see if anything comes up today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Yes definitely fill out the contact us page.
also, it might be a good idea to post Andy on their site, too, in case person that found the dog is checking to see if someone lost him.
What town in MO are they in?
Did you try googling: Male Golden Retriever found in name of town, MO?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am praying that the radio station may have a lead. I too have been checking the craigs lists, and pet finder.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

Thank you for checking and keep checking please!
The more eyes on this the better.
Also, if you can check Petharbor, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Matt with this*

Just emld. Matt with thiis

I really think this could be Andy!!!
This rescue is in Oswego, IL and this dog is being fostered in KY>

http://www.petharbor.com/WelcomeFrameSet.htm

For a shorter link to this pet click here.

Share 
Owen - ID#4908851

My name is Owen.

I am a neutered male, red Golden Retriever.

I am an adult animal

I am available for adoption now!

Email: Jellystone Bark's Rescue Rangers 
Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal: 
***FOSTERED IN KENTUCKY***** Hi potential new family. My name is Owen and I am a 1-2 year old Golden retriever. I somehow got lost from my family, but they never came back looking for me. I am now looking for a new family and my rescuer has had me micro chipped so if I ever wander off again, my owner's can be located. I am a pretty laid back guy and I have been really good in my foster home. My foster Mom keeps telling me that I am going to make someone very happy when I get adopted. Is that someone you? Please email my foster Mom at [email protected] for an application. I look forward to chillin' with you on the couch. Love, Owen. My adoption fee is $350.00.


Back For more information about this animal, call:
Jellystone Bark's Rescue Rangers at 
Ask for information about animal ID number 4908851


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I doubt it, karen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen, Andy is a dark red color... also if a rescue picked him up he is micro chipped....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mARY*

MARY

I know he looks blonde but it says right in his description that this dog is red,
and I know that sometimes micro chips don't show up when scanned.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I doubt it to... Oswego, IL is 250 miles -4hours away from where Andy .left...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I know I sound like a broken record BUT - all listings are worth checking. He was lost in an area by major hwys - possible he was picked up by a trucker and dropped further away at a shelter.

I'd send them a handout and see if they think it's a match. The best example I have recently is of Cookie. SHe was lost and ended up being found in an area where even the shelter decided not to call because "it was out of range" but lucky for her someone did call and did look - Cookie made it home...and she was "out of range."

And sure it's possible Andy is right under our nose - but it's possible he is not as well. I keep checking all distances -as Shelters sometimes transfer animals when full. Anything I come across I email to Matt. It's worth every possibility...it just takes one.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't pull up the dog to find the contact data. It would help if they stated how long the dog has been in foster care.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I will most likely go on Wednesday, the forecast is somewhat dry that day. I'm concerned with the tree lines, we've focused on tree lines to date. There's a golf course near where Andy got loose and was "hit", Matt searched that area early on, but I'm just wondering if the kid set up camp on the GC side of the trees. There are many streets surrounding the GC and we've been all over them. I want to see the other side, since we haven't been there lately. The cemetaries in the area are odd, small, random and sporatic. More like memorial "areas", not really wooded areas.


Walked almost every tree line on this course today, Andy was not there.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Adopt a Pet :: Owen - Oswego, IL - Golden Retriever
click the link above.
I couldn't pull it up either, so I googled the Jellystone Bark's.
There isn't a phone number, but you could e-mail [email protected]
The microchip is only as good as the scanner - and some of the chips shift over time, so they need to do almost a full body scan.

When you are searching, you check everything out.
Positive thoughts and prayers that Andy and Matt are reunited very soon.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Adopt a Pet :: Owen - Oswego, IL - Golden Retriever
> click the link above.
> I couldn't pull it up either, so I googled the Jellystone Bark's.
> There isn't a phone number, but you could e-mail [email protected]
> ...


Those pics do resemble Andy, other than the color...perhaps the camera lighting is off. I wonder if he answers to "Andy"


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt here is 2 pictures of Owen.....


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

AndyFarmer said:


> Those pics do resemble Andy, other than the color...perhaps the camera lighting is off. I wonder if he answers to "Andy"


I was thinking you could ask the foster parent to call "Andy" and see if he comes.
I do hope it is him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*reply*

This should definitely be checked out. I've seen pics of my own Goldens where say they are blonde/gold in color and the pics looks like they are
red/chestnut or vice versa.

Also, 4 hrs. is a long way, but what if someone picked up Andy and drove him to Oswego, IL and then got him into that rescue? I think any dog resembling Andy at all should be checked. What grabbed me about their description for the name of the rescue Jellystone Bark Rescue Rangers and saying that Owen had been LOST. I also heard that a dog can be microchipped and depending on the scanning device, sometimes the chip does not show up or it moves.

I would definitely email the foster and ask when and where Owen was found, or how Owen ended up with them.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've read every post on this thread everyday hoping for some good news. I sooooo hope this is him. In reality 4 hours isn't really that far. I watched the news once where a cat was found in a totally different country. So, you never know!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree 4 hours isnt far, depending on the dog....being in rescue for 6 years, the type of dog Andy is, afraid of strangers and cars, makes the likely hood he went with someone doubtful. We have had these type of dogs get away from there families and they were within 3 miles of there homes. One dog got out and was never caught, this was 2 years ago.Since they are afraid, there usually in hiding. Doesnt hurt to check all dogs out, but I still think the likely hood of him being so far away is doubtful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mARY*

MARY

I found another dog. Can you look? I emld. Matt.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

TYLER's Web Page

Share 
TYLER - ID#4889383
TYLER's Web Page
My name is TYLER.

I am a neutered male, red Golden Retriever.

I am an adult animal

I am available for adoption now! Ask about 3125036.

Email: The Pet Connection 
Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal: 
We belive that all animals should be treated with respect and therefore deserve the dignity of a life without suffering at the hand of man-KIND! The life we provide for them should be safe from harm...so we require a fenced yard(few exceptions). The pet should have medical treatment when needed, whear an ID tag for indentification & be part of the family, in everyway possible. Many people ask about becoming owners of a dog that must stay outside, due to severe allergies. I hate it, but so many dogs would get no home were we to be that strict. However, when we help a pet get rehomed, we require that the pet have a canine companion to share life with. We also require an insulated dog house for them & request that on severe weather days that they be able to be crated indoors overnight. Why have pets if they have to be continually tortured by the elements? Our donations are based on all of the vet work that is done. Along with the heart worm check, the vaccinations, the alter surgery, the worming, we provide a year supply of heart worm prevention. We expect you to use it each month, because it not only prevents the dangerous to the pet heart worm, it also prevents the often 'dangerous to us' hookworm and roundworm'. Your Microchip registration will include TPC as an alternate contact in case Fido escapes while you are out of town...so that we can have the option to retrieve him/her. It also provides a permenant refuge if the pet must be 'given up' for some unlikely reason. Our desire is that no pet should ever have to relive another day in a kill shelter. Shelter life for any pet is not ideal. They are often traumatised for life. It would be like an incarceration for us. 

Bashful Tyler...wants a quiet, loving, patient owner

Tyler needs a lving and patient home because he was formerly in a home with to much chaos. He is very loving and yet has to slowly be approached by new people. I think he might be intimidated by children but would attach very quickly to someone he can learn t trust. He is a beautiful Golden...and only 2 and a half years old. 

Visit this organization's web site to see any additional information available about this pet. 


We are a 501 (c) (3) tax deductible organization, therefore your 'donation' for our pet is tax deductible. We operate entirely off of these donations and thus appreciate any $$ that you might like to add to our funds to help defray cost of medical care of pets in emergency situations. We have many that come in malnourished, injured, neglected and unfortunately some are in such bad shape that they simply cannot survive the traumatic conditions that they have been put through by our often shameful humankind. We cannot ask the public to defray these expenses, therefore we pray that those of you whom have a little extra blessings in your life will share a portion for the aid of this cause...to help those that cannot help themselves. We 'thank you' for your kindness. A tax receipt will be mailed to you upon your request. Again, we thank you for loving these helpless animals. THANKS! 




Back For more information about this animal, call:
The Pet Connection at 417 823-7387
Ask for information about animal ID number 3125036 


The Pet Connection 
thepetconnection.org


Springfield, MO 65804 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voice: 417 823-7387 Fax: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




We currently have 13 records posted, 13 of them have pictures.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping ANDY Up!!!!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen... I dont think Tyler is Andy....he has white on him....


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I emailed this to Matt already early this morning - I also emailed the place a handout of Andy. I told Matt I'm willing to mass email this weekend if he has a new handout.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone have a connection with a tracking dog in that area? has this been tried?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sent Matt and man that does tracking with his bloodhound, believe the tracker is in Ohio, havent heard back from Matt.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Noey said:


> I emailed this to Matt already early this morning - I also emailed the place a handout of Andy. I told Matt I'm willing to mass email this weekend if he has a new handout.


That's great Noey!

I contacted Matt also and have offered any assistance needed-I helped in the search for Roxie, contacted Rescue groups, Vet clinics, boarding facilities in the area with the same. 

I've offered to help place ads for him on line too-I did weekly for Roxie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

Thanks for looking at Tyler.

Sandy

I think Matt would love your help with Craigslist, etc.
The last post Matt did in Lost and Found, Pets, and All Community, on Maryville, IL, Craigslist was on Dec. 30th.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, so I've checked out the most recent information. The one from the radio station was a groomer who found a dog that was one of their clients. They could recall the last name, so they posted the ad. I wanted to strangle them. The other two dogs are not him at all. One is much lighter in color, and 40lbs lighter in weight. That dog doesn't look unhealthy, and a 40lb Andy would look terrible. The darker dog has the wrong face. I've emailed the tracker guy. I've been told before that tracking dogs have extremely limited success in tracking other dogs. Depending on the cost, we might use them. I expect it to be beyond our budget right now. I really appreciate all the help. It's very frustrating and depressing. I understand there is about 9" of snow on the ground in the area. Under different circumstances, Andy would be loving it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Matt dont give up.... Our all breed rescue lady in IL( who is very well known) is still calling and emailing shelters on a regular basis, they have a alert to call her anytime if a red golden is brought in.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Matt, I'm so sorry this is taking so long to find him. You know you have a good group of folks here that will get up and go anytime you hear of a sighting, and the group on GRF that is constantly combing the websites for anything near and far that resembles Andy. We will collectively find him :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We were just talking with family down in St. Louis... they got a foot of snow... 

If there are farms in the area and woods, I'm sure that he's getting shelter somewhere. I read somewhere... either here or elsewhere about a dog living under a shed in the same area that his family was searching for him. 

Have the other golden rescues in Illinois and Missouri seen the flyer? Going by the possibility that they scanned for the chip and didn't find it for some reason (I'd find that easier to believe with an older dog, but you never know...)?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Megora said:


> We were just talking with family down in St. Louis... they got a foot of snow...
> 
> If there are farms in the area and woods, I'm sure that he's getting shelter somewhere. I read somewhere... either here or elsewhere about a dog living under a shed in the same area that his family was searching for him.
> 
> Have the other golden rescues in Illinois and Missouri seen the flyer? Going by the possibility that they scanned for the chip and didn't find it for some reason (I'd find that easier to believe with an older dog, but you never know...)?


The whole area is peppered with farms, woods and fields, nestled in between new and old neighborhoods. The rescues in the STL area and northern IL have been notified.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> The whole area is peppered with farms, woods and fields, nestled in between new and old neighborhoods. The rescues in the STL area and northern IL have been notified.


And RED BARNS!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh ****!!! How can I forget the red barns! They are EVERYWHERE....


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry your missing your pup. it seems you have a whole community of people on your side trying to help. Praying he turns up safe and sound. One of our cats wondered away. anda fter exausting all our resourses..he showed up on our back doorstep over a week later.
sometimes..homeward bound really rings true. dont loose faith.  *hugz*

I must say that ive only just registerd but this topic alone...i find absolutely AMAZING how much you are all comming together to support and help someone. very touching.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AndyFarmer*

AndyFarmer

Did you ever get to go out looking on Wed.?

Matt: We aren't giving up. I am so sorry Andy hasn't been found yet!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep, sure did, spent three hours on the course, not golfing. Checked almost all the tree lines and some trails in the woods. Cannot fathom where this kid is....We've been all over this town. ugh


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Emailed psychic #1 last night to see if she had anything. She said that she feels that the energy around him is peaceful. She's not sure of the meaning, but thinks he might be with an older man he trusts. She also mentioned seeing pink flowers around him, more of a shrub or a tree. I'm pretty sure there isn't anything like that in the area now, and our yard definitely doesn't have anything like that. 
The worst thing about all of this is the unknown. Now it's invading my sleep. Two nights in a row I've dreamed that he was found. Last night I even dreamt that I called animal control to tell them they could take the poster down.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

armymutt said:


> Emailed psychic #1 last night to see if she had anything. She said that she feels that the energy around him is peaceful. She's not sure of the meaning, but thinks he might be with an older man he trusts. She also mentioned seeing pink flowers around him, more of a shrub or a tree. I'm pretty sure there isn't anything like that in the area now, and our yard definitely doesn't have anything like that.
> The worst thing about all of this is the unknown. Now it's invading my sleep. Two nights in a row I've dreamed that he was found. Last night I even dreamt that I called animal control to tell them they could take the poster down.


I hope those dreams come true very soon.... 

Remember we are all still keeping our eyes out. I've been emailing a few shelters with goldens for more info here and there, but haven't found any with timing or situations that match Andy. But I hope that's either right around the corner...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I sure hope you find your andy, if one of mine were missing, i would be a total nut by now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

armymutt said:


> Emailed psychic #1 last night to see if she had anything. She said that she feels that the energy around him is peaceful. She's not sure of the meaning, but thinks he might be with an older man he trusts. She also mentioned seeing pink flowers around him, more of a shrub or a tree. I'm pretty sure there isn't anything like that in the area now, and our yard definitely doesn't have anything like that.
> The worst thing about all of this is the unknown. Now it's invading my sleep. Two nights in a row I've dreamed that he was found. Last night I even dreamt that I called animal control to tell them they could take the poster down.


Are there any nurseries or florists in the area you are looking?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

I pray for Andy every night and I pray your dreams come true soon!
Maybe the pink flowers the psychic saw around Andy were those in a home, or a florist.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not too far away from being nuts. I think some of those helping us think I might be there already - tromping through private property with no real regard for it. Taking skills learned on the streets of Mosul to the suburbs of IL is probably not the most desired situation, but my buddy is missing and I need to find him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

armymutt said:


> I'm not too far away from being nuts. I think some of those helping us think I might be there already - tromping through private property with no real regard for it. Taking skills learned on the streets of Mosul to the suburbs of IL is probably not the most desired situation, but my buddy is missing and I need to find him.


 
I think everyone of us would feel the exact same and wish we had the skills you've learned. Prayers continue from down here in TX.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It makes sense that he is with an older man...maybe a loner that doesn't go out much in the winter (hasn't seen your signs) and is loving your Andy for company on these long winter days. Don't give up...he has to turn up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Matt,

I am stretching things here about what the psychic said, but are there any streets or neighborhoods in that area named after flowering trees? Magnolia, Dogwood, Rose of Sharon......


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Matt,
> 
> I am stretching things here about what the psychic said, but are there any streets or neighborhoods in that area named after flowering trees? Magnolia, Dogwood, Rose of Sharon......


There is a street named Dogwood Terrace near Keebler....


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

That's up by the cemetary. I think Jill and Susan checked that area thoroughly. Don't know if any flyers were up that way. There is (was) a sign on the west end of 162. I repaired a lot of the signs when I was up there - tornados/ high winds did a number on several of them.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

This might be a very long shot (well it is) but Matt go to Google and look at the locations you mentioned early on (since I don't have road names) you said he was hit by a neighborhood with a golf course? (possible early sighting maybe) The google map shows a spring version of the area...trees with flowers...some pink.

For example HIlls Creek Road - based on the map is near a golf course and has a hedge of pink flowered trees by the bend. Maybe by looking at google map you can try and figure out Andy's thinking. Where he was last seen...and work out from that point? 

And why don't psychics just ever tell it in "english" - did she have any other clues.......


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

After working with them for about a month, I've tuned into the process a bit. Basically, she detects what he is sensing - smelling hay, seeing street signs, house numbers, red barns, etc (all from his perspective; about 2ft above ground). The time frame is muddled and never seems to be instant. What she sees might have happened 20 minutes ago or 20 days ago. I've been using a combination of the info we get from them and basic knowledge of Andy's requirements (water, shelter, etc) to target areas. The problem is, he's been moving and we've been moving. Makes it harder, but there's no other choice.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

I havent read this entire topic so forgive ne if you've tried this already

What about local news or radio stations? Sometimes they will send out a message if someone has seen or knows of his where abouts. 

Goldens are so smart, and he is chipped(I think I read that) I am sure he will be found. 
Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping up for your boy ANDY......Pray everynite before I go to bed, that tomoro will be the day your boy comes home......:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Just found this and read every single post. My heart goes out to you Matt and to Andy. Our first golden ran away, we also live rurally, and it was devastating. We drove around and called and walked, for hours. The next day we picked up the search again and the positive side of my story is that while she didn't come back on her own, we found her at a neighbors 2 miles away, laying on their back porch. It was by luck we drove by, very slowly, and saw her there. And we actually had to go to her to get her, even when we saw her and knew it was her and called her, I think she was scared, confused, etc, we had to go to her. You really just never know when Andy will pop up so you and the volunteers that are helping cannot give up the fight! 

Keep the faith that he will be found!! I'll be sending positive thoughts yours and the other searchers way!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy to be found!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Are there any nurseries or florists in the area you are looking?


Greenhouses for sure...and we've been there many times. I'd bet they are tired of our drive bys.....



Megora said:


> There is a street named Dogwood Terrace near Keebler....


Psychic#1 (I think) led us to Dogwood Terrace in early Jan. That road was a bit creepy, but there were two groups of us that drove it. We didn't approach any of the houses but putting up signs over there is a good idea.



armymutt said:


> That's up by the cemetary. I think Jill and Susan checked that area thoroughly. Don't know if any flyers were up that way. There is (was) a sign on the west end of 162. I repaired a lot of the signs when I was up there - tornados/ high winds did a number on several of them.


We also walked some of the area up there by Dogwood/Forrest/etc.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Talked to a guy with tracking dogs that someone sent me a link to (I get so many links it's hard to keep track). He sent me a list of things to do, most of which were accomplished by Dec 27. He said he could use the dogs, but first we have to have a solid sighting and hopefully some sort of scent track (i.e. pee). We know how well that's been working out.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I sent you the link Matt.... Hopefully he will show his red face so we can go from there. Could the dogs use a scent from one of Andys toys?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Mary, I thought it was yours, but wasn't sure. The guy said that he needs a recent spot to start from. I don't think he's going to be much help unless someone sees Andy, and I haven't had any calls this week.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

still sending prayers to Andy and hope he gets home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying that Andy is found safe and sound very soon!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just checking in and praying for Andy.


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

You and Andy are still in my thoughts, I hope he's somewhere warm and safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying Andy is somewhere safe and warm!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I really hope he is somewhere warm and safe as well...This thread breaks my heart. I wish I were there to help search.

I think its time to go door to door, barge your way in and search every house in that **** area till Andy is found. I bet someone has him.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Trust me, that thought has crossed my mind, especially with the street where my sign kept getting torn down. 
I also found a site on here called petnotice.com. It's free and you only see the ad for it if you are not logged in. I filled out a notification. We'll see if it generates anything.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Somone is takeing down the signs??
start handing them out door to door in that neighborhod...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you think maybe you can ask the schools to post it? Children don't keep secrets if they just happen to have a new dog. Just a thought.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

try and post in the local church bulletins. Or at the church as well. I think in the area where the signs are being pulled door to door might work best.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is what I think too. Going door to door is what I suggest in the area that Andy was last seen. What I would do is when they answer the door is saying "I am looking for our lost dog *ANDY" *and say Andy loud so if he is in the house he might come running. And if there is a second person have them call his name at the fence. Also say that Andy has a medical condition so that might make them more likely give him up or offer to help. To me a little lie is worth it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A lot of grocery stores and coffe shops (heck, try any and all shops) have bulletin boards where you can post his lost poster.
I really have a feeling that someone is keeping him. Fingers crossed he is found soon.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure all the local vets have a handout and let them know you think Andy might be with a local person...and to please have all Goldens brought in for medical - who are not known or new compared to the handout. 

Maybe you need a new handout that says - Andy has a long term medical condition that needs to be addressed over time so please take him to a vet if you have him. Like BeauShel said - make the person get him in public.

And go tot eh news again maybe?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy.

If there is anyone who can go door to door it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

you know maybe pass a few out to local realtors. They travel the area and might be willing to keep an eye out.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just thought of something. The mailmen know all the dogs in the area, have you talked with any of them???


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> I just thought of something. The mailmen know all the dogs in the area, have you talked with any of them???


This is a great idea!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the ideas of hitting the grocery stores and hanging up flyers and contacting the real estate agents. We can work on that. The issue is, I live about a 40 minute drive away, as do the other volunteers, not to mention we work long hours during the week. No one actuallly resides in this immediate area so walking door to door or contacting the mailmen is a stretch. The media has been notified and we are working on contacting them again soon, as have the vets in the area, several times.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope he is safe.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Wasn't, matt visiting friends, when andy went missing?


Yes, and he is not local either...added complexity.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hope he is found, soon.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*All that look*

T o you all, that take time out, to look for these dogs that go missing, because you care, you are very good people to do that, just needed to let you know..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Is anyone close to Mastadon State Park near Imperial, MO
Another person who was missing a female Golden Ret., her dog was found there:
LOST GOLDEN RETRIVER AND BOXER
She was picked up around Seckmanrd at mastadon state park


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

We hit up the mail carriers in the immediate area on Dec 26. Realtors aren't a bad idea, but I didn't see many houses for sale around there - slow market right now. Garbage men were another thought, but they drive loud trucks, which would probably drive Andy away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Could the people you were staying with in Maryville pass out some flyers door to door?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Just a thought, what about letting the local schools know? Especially elementary. Kids know everything that goes on in their neighborhoods, even in the Winter.
Our elementary schools have daily morning announcement, via video feed. So they could even show a picture.
Go through the school district admin office, for permission first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Bumping up for Andy!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Maybe far fetched idea*

The corner where Andy's poster keeps getting ripped for some unknown reason. What if you posted a message saying the following:

***************************
TO THE PERSON WHO IS TAKING CARE OF OUR ANDY:

If you have him and is taking care of him, please just let me know by calling me at this number or leave me a written message.

I am in the military and will be deployed soon *(I know its manipulative but desperate times call for desperate measures) *and my wish is to just know that Andy is safe and happy before I leave.

We would like our boy back at home with us but the most important thing is to know that he is being taken care of and loved as we love him.

***********************
I know it might be far fetched but if someone does have Andy, they might be more affected knowing that Andy's has a family that is missing him like crazy.

I hope Andy is found soon..good luck!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweetally said:


> The corner where Andy's poster keeps getting ripped for some unknown reason. What if you posted a message saying the following:
> 
> ***************************
> TO THE PERSON WHO IS TAKING CARE OF OUR ANDY:
> ...


OMG Girl!! I love this idea! If i could talk to everyone in the area, this is exactly what I would say!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I thought of this same thing when I saw a story on the news tonight about a guy who left his dog with his sister. His dog got out and she couldnt find him. He contacted a new station from the ship and they ran the story. The person that found the dog and returned the dog to his sister.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sweetally*

Sweetally

GREAT IDEA and nothing to lose. Perhaps the person who has him would feel guilty and return him.
I copied your post and sent it to Matt.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Sweetally
> 
> GREAT IDEA and nothing to lose. Perhaps the person who has him would feel guilty and return him.
> I copied your post and sent it to Matt.


Maybe have Matt include a picture of him in his military garb with Andy so whoever has Andy can see that Andy does have a family. Include the pic with this new poster.

Just an idea...Come home Andy!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Andy, I can't believe you still haven't been found. Sweetally, wonderful idea. Bahaoklahoma, that is a great idea as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alice*

Alice, what a wonderful idea!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Has there been any updates from Matt at all?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

To my knowledge Matt didn't have very many recent photos of Andy (lots of puppy pics though!) That's why there are only three floating around on the flyers. I suppose he could photo-shop himself into the pics; that would be his call. The last tip we got was a few weeks back, unless Susan has heard something more recent from him. I do like the idea of tugging at these peoples' hearts though; I certainly hope Andy is fireside during this incredibly cold winter


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Nothing recently. Waiting on the tape for the banners. Susan put me in touch with a group near me and we're going to see how much help I can get with the banners. It's a couple nights works for a good size group.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt and AndyFarmer*

Matt and AndyFarmer

Remember the man shortly after Andy was missing, that said he "hit" Andy and took you to the spot and you said it was a good sign there wasn't any blood.
Has anyone been back to that area to search? If Andy was injured he could have crawled under something for shelter.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Karen, yes, we've scoured that area, about a 5 mile or so radius of where he was lost. We've searched fields, forests/tree lines, private property, public property, abandoned houses/barns, gold courses, streams, lakes, subdivisions, miles of roads/highways, greenhouses, walking trails, you name it. Since Christmas weekend, we were out there the following three weekends 8-10 hours sat and sun and some sporatic week days in between. None of us live in the immediate area so its hard to search during the week. Trust me, Matt has covered his basis very well in terms of getting the word out to anyone and everyone that is involved with dogs/vets/rescue etc.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AndyFarmer*

AndyFarmer

It must be so HARD on all of you.
Praying for Andy's safe return.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

ANDY

Please come home!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

There is not a day that goes by that I don't think and pray for Andy.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

There are thoughts and prayers for Andy from all around the world! I am just so sad about this to know how much he is love and wanted back.....WHERE THE HELL IS HE!?!?!?!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

I pray for Matt and Andy to be reunited every night.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I think about Andy as well....I hope he is safe with someone but why would that someone not try to help Andy find his way home. Not all strays are castaways some poor pets are really lost. If it was my Chester, Murphy or one of our kitties I would be going crazy. Lots of prayers that Andy is safe and may still find his way home to Matt.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Praying someone found Andy and is keeping him warm and safe!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Your so sweet, karen.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

just bumping and keeping Andy in the light. I have not come across any new listings.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of a failure in detecting a microchip? I know the weather has been bad, but there's been good days too. No excuse for someone not to have taken him to a vet.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Microchips can shift, so if it shifts - it may be harder to detect. Not sure if they can malfunction any other way, I am not sure of the technology, but I always assumed it was like a bar code.

I often wonder how many people really know about microchipping and that is so widely used.

Take for instance if a family that does not have pets found a dog, they wouldn't know to have them scanned. Or an elderly person who may not be up to the times, especially in the more rural areas.

Before I got Brady, four years ago, I don't think I knew about it, and I have been a regular at my old vet since I was 10 years old. ( They knew my voice on the phone. )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Marie, On each one of my dogs tags, with my info on them I also had them put Im microchipped and Abbies also says I have seizures on hers. Maggies shifted down towards her front leg. Most vets and some of the shelters, scan the whole body.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Come home Andy!!!*

Bumping up for Andy and hopefully someone will take him to the vet so they can scan him for a microchip.

Crossing my fingers for a reunion with Matt!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Marie, On each one of my dogs tags, with my info on them I also had them put Im microchipped and Abbies also says I have seizures on hers. Maggies shifted down towards her front leg. Most vets and some of the shelters, scan the whole body.


 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had a SCANNER fail to find a chip that I knew was there, tried a different scanner and found it. The scanner was either faulty, needed batteries, or did not read that type of chip.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt - this listing is not Andy but I think of interest. I know you said you felt he might be with someone. These owners who are looking for a lost pet - seem to have the same feelings.

Boe and Family needs the publics help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Matt*

I just emld. Matt.
THERE IS a Golden Ret. Male,named Buddy, I have him posted in Golden Ret. Cases Thread. Springfield, IL is about 90 mins. from Maryville where Andy got lost.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...il-scac-look-buddy-beaut-male-golden-ret.html

You never know!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Buddy is too light and has too much white on his muzzle. Thanks though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

You are welcome. I emld. Carol Rodgers at APL and sent her Andy's flyer, and she said Buddy is not him.

I will keep looking and looking-not giving up on Andy!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any news? Is it Andy?


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Have you searched the for sale adds? Maybe someones trying to sell hi
?


Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale in Illinois I found this site


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bogey's mom*

Bogey's Mom

Matt said it wasn't Andy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

crayola_sky said:


> Have you searched the for sale adds? Maybe someones trying to sell hi
> ?
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever Puppies for Sale in Illinois I found this site


I don't know about this website...the filter says IL and I just saw all of the Dirks Fund dogs on there, which are in MO, and other dogs in IN. Not sure the filter is set correctly to browse for dogs in IL...


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i dont know about it either..i was just on the iphone googling on my break adn that came up. your right the filter seems off.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I also see Petfinder as the source on quite a few of them, which will be shelters and rescues. Petfinder has a better filter too. It was a good idea though. Thanks for putting the idea out there for Andy. It never hurts to look on another website, just in case his ol mugg shows up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petfinder*

I checked Petfinder for Lost and Found Pets today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Has anyone heard anything at all about Andy and Matt?
I emld. Matt a dog that I thought could be Andy-he doesn't think so because this boy had short legs, but is going to check anyway.
I'm still checking Craigslist, Petfinder, FidoFinder as I Can.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Any news on Andy?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

It's been very quiet....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please everyone read*

Please everyone read what Rob's GRs Posted about a dog that was lost and found 715 miles from his home:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/93318-mystery-microchip-dog-name-bear.html


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well that definately widens our search scope.... ha


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

I emld. Matt several dogs today.

Someone please look at Dutch in Louisville, KY, I emld. Matt about him.
Remember, what Matt said about Andy's left eye having a droop?

Check Dutch out!

Petfinder Adopted Dog | Golden Retriever | Louisville, KY | Dutch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If Im not mistaken, Matt said Andy doesnt have white on his chest.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm still looking every day, but not seeing anything that might be him... 

In St. Louis craigslist Lost and Found - somebody spotted a golden retriever running around a creek area (St. Anns?), and another person has a large reddish dog with a distinguishing mark on his face. <- I didn't think either of these sounded like Andy, but...

@Maggie's Mom - one ad I saw from the 16th that bothered me a little was this one: FREE GOLDEN RETRIEVERS 
Looks like free female golden puppies. Unless they are already gone, do you know anyone in the area who could swoop in and pick these goldens up so they don't end up with some byb?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Megora said:


> I'm still looking every day, but not seeing anything that might be him...
> 
> In St. Louis craigslist Lost and Found - somebody spotted a golden retriever running around a creek area (St. Anns?), and another person has a large reddish dog with a distinguishing mark on his face. <- I didn't think either of these sounded like Andy, but...
> 
> ...


I send a email.. they might be gone....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Andy


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm back - went on a trip to decompress a little - a slight pun, if you're into scuba diving. Anyway, I had no internet for the last 4 days. I took a look at the links I received this weekend. There is one possiblity - I will call tomorrow. I think he's too short - dog in KC. The rest are nowhere near being Andy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Please let us know.


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Keeping fingers crosses!! Xxx


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

armymutt said:


> I'm back - went on a trip to decompress a little - a slight pun, if you're into scuba diving. Anyway, I had no internet for the last 4 days. I took a look at the links I received this weekend. There is one possiblity - I will call tomorrow. I think he's too short - dog in KC. The rest are nowhere near being Andy.


Matt - I am in KC if there is anything you need me to do for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andy*

Matt:

Anymore news on Andy?


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i had had dream lasntight...that there was a new topic called FOUND- Maryville, IL

i'll pray it comes true.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Alot of people sure hope so.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Today picked up Tiff's food from a store we left a flyer at back in December (and no where near from where Andy disappeared) and the cashier remembered Andy being lost and asked whether he'd been found...for a golden we've never met, I dare say Andy has to be the most well known golden in this part of Illinois.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree. The comforting part of searching for Andy is, everyone we've talked to was aware of him. The word is definately out there and citizens know his name, breed and the fact that flyers are all over the area. That gives me hope.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I think we did a good job of getting the word out. I've been branching out to various other locations. There's a pre-vet site I frequent that I've posted to, especially with the sighting in Bloomington. It's very frustrating.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bloomington indiana?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

No, IL. My Andy is Black and Gold through and through. He'd never wander down to that Red and White hell hole.

On an upbeat note, I got accepted to the vet school at NC State today!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

armymutt said:


> No, IL. My Andy is Black and Gold through and through. He'd never wander down to that Red and White hell hole.
> 
> On an upbeat note, I got accepted to the vet school at NC State today!


Big congrats, that's wonderful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

armymutt said:


> No, IL. My Andy is Black and Gold through and through. He'd never wander down to that Red and White hell hole.
> 
> On an upbeat note, I got accepted to the vet school at NC State today!


 
CONGRATULATIONS getting accepted into the Vet School at State-awesome!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Congrats on getting accepted to the Vet School.

A wonderful lady on here just sent me a dog that she thinks could be Andy, and I agree.

I just emld. you Trusty's petfinder link and his pictures-they have Trusty listed as an Irish Setter, *but WE think he looks Golden.*
Please, please, call there and ask if they scan for microchip, or any other info they have on his looks. Please keep in mind that sometimes their descriptions are not completey accurate, so don't dismiss just because they say short fur instead of long fur, for example.
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Irish Setter | Salem, MO | TRUSTY


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks golden to me!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

ANd congrats on vet school. That's such exciting news!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trusty in Salem, MO*

I sent Trusty in Salem, MO, to Matt and here is what Matt emld. me:

Looks very similar, but it's not him. I called the place. This dog wasn't neutered when he came in. 

Dirk's: Can you take Trusty into your Rescue?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

armymutt said:


> No, IL. My Andy is Black and Gold through and through. He'd never wander down to that Red and White hell hole.
> 
> On an upbeat note, I got accepted to the vet school at NC State today!


Let me tell you what an accomplishment this is! Congrats! I'll be applying this summer!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations on getting into vet school!!!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Dirk's: Can you take Trusty into your Rescue?


I think he was adopted the night before I called them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Did they tell you Trusty was adopted?


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah. The lady seemed kind of spaced out and acted like I was bothering her. I asked some detailed questions and she didn't know if the dog was still there or not. Answered the phone, "Hello" rather than identifying the organization. Very strange.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

This on got my hopes up. Looks just like Andy, same color, size, etc. I can't be there to verify, but the distinguishing features I asked about don't match. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Mount Vernon, IL | Braveheart


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Why not fly there , and make sure, did he check out for microchip?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im Bumping up THAT IT IS ANDY!!!!!!!! Prayers and lots of wishing........:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Crossing fingers and toes and it might be ANDY!!! Maybe someone that is close to this shelter on the GRF can go look for you? :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Braveheart has been adopted. We sent someone over there yesterday. He was NOT microchipped. Trusty was also adopted....


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

i am glad someone was able to get over there to verify.
will keep holding out hope for a happy return. 
its like those stories on cnn..the ones you stay glued to hoping for the best.

hes out there somewhere. we just need to bring him home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

MATT

SO sorry it wasn't Andy, but one of these days it will be!

Be sure to keep your eye on PETHARBOR daily!

Maggie's Mom: So glad to hear that Trusty and Braveheart were adopted!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the position of laying with one fore leg bent under the body, like the dog in that picture, is common among goldens? There are just too many characteristics about that dog that are familiar.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Two of my goldens lay like that.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I know someone said they were adopted...if would be nice since the place knows your looking if they might ask if it's possible for a face to face. As a golden owner - if I adopted a rescue pup and someone came to me with your story...I might be sad at the thought of having to give him up - but I would be happy to double check and return if I had too knowing he was truly lost trying to find his way home...and his family has been looking. These short absolute time frames are sad to me on some level. 

I think rescues should have 3 month-6month clauses in them if an owner is found - through no fault but time was not on his side. ANd this is not knocking rescues - it's the many of us would look forever and to have your pet adopted while your hunting for them with no recourse is wrong if you can prove you were looking.

I agree Braveheart is very similar and maybe you need to contact them directly. And by reading the forum - chips move and are not 100% although we like to think they are. Unless your having yours checked at the vet yearly...you have no idea if it's working. Sometimes you have to follow your gut. And maybe he has been adopted and is safe, and even knowing that for you I would think would be something a rescue would be willing to check.

Matt I still look the ads online...praying he makes it home to you.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing as Noey. I've heard chips move and sometimes don't scan correctly. I've also heard that scanners aren't universal. I don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

have not come across anything recently - but still looking


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Braveheart was put on a transport and went up North somewhere.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

I just sent you two emails about possibles!!

PLEASE CHECK OUT this one first. Found this on Radio Bloomington, IL.

Radio Bloomington: Pet Hotline

Your Name: Jane 
Phone: 309-827-3656 
Type: Found Lost Pet 
Pet Description: 7088 Wednesday March 16, 2011 - 09:17am 
Golden Retriever found! Linden in Bloomington, South of Locust in David Davis neighborhood. Has collar, no tags. Please call!!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

ok I can't figure out where this is....anyone?

Abandoned Animal Rescue Lost & Found Blog: Found Golden Retriever


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noey*

Not sure where this is, but I emld. Matt with this.

I just googled what state is Tomball in, and something came up about Texas?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Is there any news at all about Andy?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say -- I still think about Andy and pray he will be found. I hope Matt and his family have some peace soon knowing where Andy might be. 

I believe in miracles -- and I hope Matt gets one.

Dogs can be gone for years and be found in the oddest of circumstances. Lets hope Andy gets to be one of those. I have not seen Matt on in a bit. I bet its hard for them, but wanted him to know he is still in my prayers often.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Noey said:


> Just wanted to say -- I still think about Andy and pray he will be found. I hope Matt and his family have some peace soon knowing where Andy might be.
> 
> I believe in miracles -- and I hope Matt gets one.
> 
> Dogs can be gone for years and be found in the oddest of circumstances. Lets hope Andy gets to be one of those. I have not seen Matt on in a bit. I bet its hard for them, but wanted him to know he is still in my prayers often.


I too often think of Andy, especially when bad storms come through that area. Hoping that he is safe in somebody's home and will one day find it back to his home.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I also think, of andy, was hoping there was good news, on him, such a sad thing, not knowing.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry I've been gone a while. No news on my buddy. Saw the storms in STL last night. Hope everything is ok there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Was worried since we hadn't heard from you.

So sorry no news on Andy.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

After weeks of nothing, I got a call on Sat from Belleville Animal Clinic. A woman called them and said she saw a GR running along the south bound side of I255, at mile marker 9, near Dupo. Being in NC, I couldn't do much. The woman didn't try to get him because she was afraid he would run out into traffic. Called the state police and haven't heard back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Is there anyone out there near Belleville that could check for you?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you try one of the rescues int he area? maybe they can send someone out? Or your friends from that area?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We are still praying for Andy's safe return. Keep us up to date.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

just found this listing...sent to Matt...: ( not Andy.

wanted to flag to Karen as well...and MaggiesMom

Found - Golden Retriever

A young Golden Retriever showed up at our house in the Dixie area on Tuesday morning (5/25/11).
Please call us at (636) 234-7622 if you think he may be yours, he wants to go home.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

I created a Facebook page to centralize any updates. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Andy-Home/170660892993850

I need to link it in with vet clinics in the area.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt,
I'm just posting this...as I think this is most likely what happened to Andy maybe. And still hope he makes it home some day.

KAALtv.com - Dog's Amazing Tale from Alden to Indiana and Back

Lost for nearly a week, a golden retriever named Lucy ends up a couple states away and with the help of the Internet she returns home safely.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

armymutt said:


> I created a Facebook page to centralize any updates. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-Andy-Home/170660892993850
> 
> I need to link it in with vet clinics in the area.


FYI: Matt has been posting updates on Facebook almost daily if anyone is intrested.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Saturday, my friend and his sister went around and put up 10 large blue tarps with information on them. I've received a couple of calls so far, but none of them sound like Andy - small, blonde dog.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

armymutt said:


> Saturday, my friend and his sister went around and put up 10 large blue tarps with information on them. I've received a couple of calls so far, but none of them sound like Andy - small, blonde dog.


Great about the tarps. I always worry about when people describe dogs. A "small" dog may be considered big by someone else. Hopefully people will be able to send you a photo to confirm.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Andy. I wonder if Andy knows how much his human loves him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

MATT

Just tried to post this on Andy's Facebook Page and did not work.
Could this by Andy in Stanfrord, KY, Shelter? This dog will die Thursday.
http://sz0048.ev.mail.comcast.net/zimbra/mail?app=mail#11


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

no him ; (

just posting in case he is on GRF. I found this listing...worth a check

Found Retriever/Setter Male


Full grown golden retriever/setter mix turned up at the Miller City dog pound in May. Brought home so he wouild not have to be euthanized.

We've had him about three weeks, and should have put him on here sooner - our 3 dogs disappeared this spring, and we've never found them, but maybe we can help this guy find his home. If we have to, though, he would be a joy to keep.

Male, not neutered, reddish collar with no tags. He was very dirty, but well fed and great disposition. A little timid, but definitely a dog that's used to people. Doesn't go after cats or chickens or fight with other dogs...sticks close to the house. Likes to put his mouth on people, and lean on people.

Please call or text 417-224-3045 if you think he's your dog.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

This one sounds a lot like him, except the not neutered part.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

armymutt said:


> This one sounds a lot like him, except the not neutered part.


Worth checking, people can be wrong about the neutered part. I so want him to come home to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scott*

Scott

I agree with Mylissk, every lead is worth checking.
People can be wrong about all sorts of things and I would also like to reiterate that pictures can be deceiving. I've seen some pics of my dogs where their coats looked blonder or more gold and some where the coat looks darker.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have to agree with Mylissyk and Karen519-I would be checking on every dog that _*closely*_ resembles my dog if it were me. If nothing else to rule it out and give me peace of mind. 

If a dog has been on it's own for sometime, it may look nothing like your dog due to the condition it's in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Well said and I completely agree!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

*Just got a call from a guy who was running and had a GR following him. He said he was dark, large, and had no collar. Sounds like it could be Andy. The location was Johnson Hill Rd and Summit Ave area of Collinsville. He's going to try to catch him if he sees him again. Fingers crossed!*


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so praying it's Andy, and he comes home soon!!!!!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*oh my God*

Oh My God

Praying that it is Andy and that the dog will follow him!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Still no signs of Andy. At least the banners are being seen and generating hits. Lots of lost dogs out there.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

armymutt said:


> Still no signs of Andy. At least the banners are being seen and generating hits. Lots of lost dogs out there.


Sorry you haven't found Andy yet, but getting response to your Banners is good.

Have you posted anything at SWIC, maybe in their Student Center?

I see you're listed as a Vet Student-are you at NC State now? If so, congratulations, hope this year goes great for you!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Got a call earlier this week from a guy who was golfing on the course near where Andy disappeared. He said he saw a very dirty GR with a dark collar come out of the woods and run back in. Said he seemed very scared. I sent him pics of Andy and talked to him tonight. He confirms that the dog he saw looked very much like Andy. Trying to recruit some people to check the course out once more.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - I will be praying for you! This would be some of the best news I've ever heard! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for your boy to come back home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Praying the guy on the golf course follows through or tells the owners of the golf course to look for the Golden Retriever. Praying it is Andy and someone HELPS HIM!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Any news??? Andy has been on the prayer list at our house!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is andy's facebook page*

*Here is Andy's Facebook Page: Praying for him!*

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1257469781&ref=ts#!/pages/Bring-Andy-Home/170660892993850


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Bumping Andy up....any news???? Still have the lil guy on my prayer list.....Come Home ANDY!!!!:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Check his Facebook Page*

The latests will be on Andy's Facebook page. I pray for him everynight, too!

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...660892993850&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13146190465631


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Karen for the fb page!!!!!


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Got a text message from someone this afternoon. It said, "I've taken down five of your d### signs" and had a picture of them in the garage. I don't think it's a government entity - the phone number is 618 781 8348. Seems that she's the only one bothered by them, since I haven't heard from the state, county, or city officials at all. I tried to call her back but no one is picking up the phone. I'm headed out to St. Louis next weekend to spend the week looking for him. Going to talk to some of the behaviorists at school to see if they have some ideas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

Please keep us posted!

I googled that phone number and look at all of the stuff:
Google


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

armymutt said:


> Got a text message from someone this afternoon. It said, "I've taken down five of your d### signs" and had a picture of them in the garage. I don't think it's a government entity - the phone number is 618 781 8348. Seems that she's the only one bothered by them, since I haven't heard from the state, county, or city officials at all. I tried to call her back but no one is picking up the phone. I'm headed out to St. Louis next weekend to spend the week looking for him. Going to talk to some of the behaviorists at school to see if they have some ideas.


What kind of person does something like that? 

Good luck next weekend - I really hope you find him!

Maybe you should check w/ the police about that cell number? Could it be that the signs bother her because maybe she has your dog?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

I've sent you some emails. Hoping you find Andy next weekend!
]
Could the police trace that phone number?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I would report to the police, if your not doing anything wrong and they are contacting you... harassing you... worth a report in my book.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt posted on Facebook awhile ago that he has arrived in Illinois and was at the Golf Course.

Bring Andy Home | Facebook

Bring Andy Home | Facebook


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Matt posted on Facebook awhile ago that he has arrived in Illinois and was at the Golf Course.
> 
> Bring Andy Home | Facebook
> 
> Bring Andy Home | Facebook


 
Hi Karen,

Does he have any leads?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

I don't think he has any but I've been looking on Craigslist and Petharbor and Radio Bloomington and sending he and his wife some.
Just found this one:
Radio Bloomington: Pet Hotline
Your Name: Diane E-Mail: contact 
javascript:do_window('http://www.radiobloomington.com/pethotline/cgi-bin/vizbook.cgi?popm=1&mid=940392','350','125')
Type: Spotted Possible Lost Dog 
Pet Description: 8022 Monday October 10, 2011 - 08:08pm 
Spotted Golden Retriever or GR mix that appeared lost and 
scared in eastside Gaelic Park (under construction). 
Hiding in brush near the pond. Would not let me approach. 
Thick gold coat which was matted. Beautiful dark eyes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cubbysan*

Cubbysan

If you know where Gaelic Park is or can find anything else to tell Matt his cell phone:
910-568-7088


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Cubbysan
> 
> If you know where Gaelic Park is or can find anything else to tell Matt his cell phone:
> 910-568-7088


Karen,

From what I am finding on line, Gaelic Park is located in Bloomington, IL.


Maryville, IL is a little over 2.5 hours South of Bloomington.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

No luck so far. Set out some food yesterday and it was gone this morning. Put a new drop in that location surrounded by some mud - hope to get foot prints. Also put a treat in the middle of a sand trap. Lots of raccoons in the area judging by the tracks, so who knows. It's been rainy and cold, and not expected to warm up until Fri, so I'm planning on heading home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

Matt

So sorry to hear that! I can only imagine how sad you are.
Where exactly did you put the food out? At a park? Where?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you tried putting an article of your clothing out, such as a shirt with your scent on it?


----------



## AmyandRupert (Oct 18, 2011)

I am SO sorry to read about Andy. I wish I was closer so I could help. I'll be praying for his safe return.


----------



## armymutt (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, it's been a year since we lost Andy. It's been a rough one. We still continue to look.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Praying for a miracle for you and your Andy!!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

Thinking of you today and often.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I think about you guys all the time, still have hope you will find him. Sending him Christmas wishes that he is safe and warm.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Matt*

I pray everyday that you and Andy find one another.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

A story that made headlines here not long ago featured a dog who was returned to her loving family after an eight-year adventure away from them. Miracles do happen. I hope and pray that there is one coming soon for you and Andy.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

armymutt said:


> Well, it's been a year since we lost Andy. It's been a rough one. We still continue to look.


I feel so badly for you, your family and Andy. I really hope that you will be reunited soon. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Trying to get status | Facebook

I thought it couldn't hurt asking if this dog looks at all familiar. His ears are turned back and he looks thin. 

We are still thinking about him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Megora*

THANKS!!

I copied your post and the link and pasted it on Bring Andy Home on Facebook.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...eater#!/pages/Bring-Andy-Home/170660892993850


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

were on my mind again at this time of the year.
Was telling my family all about andy


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just catching up on this thread. I'm so sorry that Andy is still missing after all this time. If you post something on http://www.petamberalert.com/ the posting won't expire until he is actually found. Maybe someone just might come across your listing and can provide a lead on where he could be at now.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I think about him every time I pass a red barn or white manger scene--we brought in animal communicators and were chasing every lead possible...so much farm land out there and restricted property...I hope he came across a nice farmer who's taking care of him.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

wd9t said:


> I'm very familiar with this area. Have you checked with Metro East Humane Society located in Edwardsville? There number is (618) 656-4405.
> 
> You may also want to put a notice on Lost Dog, Lost Cat, Lost Pet - PetAmberAlert.com


Andy disappeared in 2010


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*W9*

W9

I think of Andy all of the time, too!!
You can email Matt, if you like.


----------

